# Dream Closets



## allen446

I know there are alot of closet threads but I dont think this ones been posted yet. I saw this in a mag and I loved her closet.

Aerin Lauder's Closet


----------



## Leelee

I'd love a nice closet.  Ours is big enough, but the hanging bars and shelves aren't placed in a very helpful way.  

I saw a show on HGTV once where a woman had converted one entire spare bedroom into a giant closet.  It really was TDF, but weird at the same time.


----------



## allen446

I love these closets full of color. 

Vivre owner Eva Jeanbart-Lorenzotti's closet


----------



## chai15

I want to have a closet like this..  http://www.youlookfab.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/california_closet.jpg


----------



## shasha17a

Leelee said:


> I'd love a nice closet. Ours is big enough, but the hanging bars and shelves aren't placed in a very helpful way.
> 
> I saw a show on HGTV once where a woman had converted one entire spare bedroom into a giant closet. It really was TDF, but weird at the same time.


 
That is my dream someday...


----------



## allen446

Not only would I love to have a huge closet, but also what some have in their closets.

Paris Hilton



Nicole Richie


----------



## Purses

I would love to snoop around Nicole Richie's closet


----------



## lv-lover

I really like the idea of a gigantic his and hers closet. I can't find a picture of my ideal one yet.


----------



## b00mbaka

I'd like Mariah Carey's closet (from MTV Cribs) b/c it looks HUGE and so organized! It was like a small boutique


----------



## butterflyblob

I must have two walk-in closets when I have my own house: one for clothes and a second for bags and shoes.  This is non-negotiable.


----------



## lacherig

I loved Aerin Lauder's closet and pulled that out of the magazine to save for inspiration when I eventually move out of an apartment and into a house.


----------



## meluvs2shop

allen446 said:


> I love these closets full of color.
> 
> Vivre owner Eva Jeanbart-Lorenzotti's closet
> View attachment 322613




this is my *IDEAL* closet but mine looks more like nicole richie's, size & all...minus ALL the designer duds of course. this summer we're finally going to dump some $$ into our closets. do you think i can achieve eva jeanbart's closet?

i hope so...it's so practical/functional, yet stylish.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

One of my resolutions is to organize my closet. I love my closet in L.A, and the room I keep all my clothes in, in Scotland is huuuge but I have never got round to re-decorating it. 

I love Paris & Nicoles closets


----------



## Pursegrrl

Very inspiring pics!!  I have a very cool design from california closets ready to go, and that's my goal to get my walk in + other bedrooms updated once and for all!


----------



## allen446

There is a very good article in the NYTimes about closets



> The closet is "not just a place for clothes anymore," said Kendi Epley of Dallas, a devotee of the Container Store's Elfa storage units. "It's a place to store your life."


http://ww.nytimes.com/2006/06/01/garden/01closets.html



> BESIDES its racks of Chanel suits and shelves of shoes by Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo and Christian Louboutin, Rose Caiola's closet, on the 22nd floor of an Upper East Side high-rise, has views of the East River and the Triborough Bridge. It also has a plush window seat, a telephone, temperature controls and a meditation area with Tibetan bells, Buddha statues and a cream-colored candle.


Stuff of dreams.






Oprah's Closet


----------



## prettyfit

wow its like a mini boutique! heck it can be one boutique.


----------



## aliceali

Paris's closet is just like a boutique to me, probably she should attach price tags on her clothes and accessories


----------



## Archipelago

I love Mariah Carey and Kimora Lee's closets. The contents aren't really my taste but the closets are beautiful!


----------



## venusfly

b00mbaka said:


> I'd like Mariah Carey's closet (from MTV Cribs) b/c it looks HUGE and so organized! It was like a small boutique


 Absolutely! Her closet was AMAZING!


----------



## twigski

I'm suprised that Paris does not have pictures of herself all over the place


----------



## noon

All the closets are seriously drool worthy! lol


----------



## allen446

More dream closets

www.parkplacemag.com/Features/imgs/closet1.jpg

Ingrid Innes





Eva Longoria 







From the movie 13 going on 30


----------



## allen446

Can't help it here's one more dream closet

*     Rachel Zoe - Stylist
















*


----------



## LeeMiller

OMG I love these!  Thanks for posting!  I have a long way to go!


----------



## b00mbaka

allen446 said:


> Can't help it here's one more dream closet
> 
> *Rachel Zoe - Stylist*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
I find it odd that all of her shoes are stored heel out. If I had that many pairs of shoes I'd need to see the front as a reminder.


----------



## priiin

^ I store one of them heel out, the other heel in. That way you can see the whole shoe!


----------



## mastermemei

wow! I envy Kimora Lee's closet!


----------



## miss_ritz

My fave by far is Mariah Carey's! I saw her whole closet in a magazine and it is bigger than most people's flats! eek. And her shoe "closet"... more like shoe boutique. They were nicely organized on so many wall-to-wall shelves  It was like a library, except with shoes! lol


----------



## Liz_x3

The only thing I don't understand is what's up with the plastic hangers?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I know! Plastic and wire hangers drive me crazy! I think it makes a closet look messy no matter how organized it is. Or maybe I'm just OCD like that haha. 

If I had closets like these, I'd probably never be able to get dressed and go anywhere. I'd just sit in my closet all day, lol.


----------



## allen446

I remember seeing Kimora Lee's closet on Cribs and it comes close to Mariah Carey's! I also remember seeing Jimmy Choo founder Tamara Mellon's Closet on Oprah. That woman can have as many shoes as she wants.








*Kim Cattrall*



> White Lucite, silver-framed doors conceal the actress's 44-square-foot closet with its double-hung racks and endless shelves of shoes and purses. The closet she created"a sanctuary with sunlight," she saysis a sort of isthmus between bedroom and bath. "I never had a space like this," she says of the shoe shelves loosely arranged by heel (high or low) or toe (open or closed). "I used to have one tiny rack I shared with my ex, so I used to put my shoes all over the house. They were displayed like art."


----------



## purly

I have a 9' closet and it never seems to be big enough. How much room do you suppose these women average?


----------



## NYCBelle

Mariah Carey, Kimora Lee Simmons, Carrie's cozy closet on SATC


----------



## randr21

i love this thread...keeps me inspired.

some of them are too austere, like oprah's and some are too much like a tea salon, but i now know i like clean, organized, bright, but not plain..must have a bit of personality.  basically mariah carey's.


----------



## allen446

Gisele Bundchen's closet , here's a scan from vogue.









Kanye West's shoe closet go figure just sneakers





Carolin Murphy
vanity





closet


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'd love a closet, period. i have one of those TEENY TINY ghetto sliding door ones with a short rack and some drawers. is literally packed to the gills, and only holds about 20% of my clothes. everythign else is in bags, underbedn boxes, more bags, stacks, in mom's and sister's closets. its a NIGHTMARE. i can not get to ANYTHING, unless i bought it less than 2 weeks ago. maybe that's why i keep buying clothes. but it's not an excuse, it's the annoying truth.

i LUST about closets, even the simplest, most humble (but highly organized) ones. it's crazy...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

anyone ever done *california closets*? the service that will come fix your closet space, offers all kinds of solutions, including construction. is it worth the price? and what is the price? can they do more extensive stuff like extend closets, etc?


----------



## Bunnygrl75

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'd love a closet, period. i have one of those TEENY TINY ghetto sliding door ones with a short rack and some drawers. is literally packed to the gills, and only holds about 20% of my clothes. everythign else is in bags, underbedn boxes, more bags, stacks, in mom's and sister's closets. its a NIGHTMARE. i can not get to ANYTHING, unless i bought it less than 2 weeks ago. maybe that's why i keep buying clothes. but it's not an excuse, it's the annoying truth.
> 
> i LUST about closets, even the simplest, most humble (but highly organized) ones. it's crazy...


 
I have the same problem! There is just not enough rom to store it all! 
I guess because i can't find my skinny jeans i'll just have to buy a new pair


----------



## jan1nec

can't get enough of mariah's shoe and clothing closets!!


----------



## tomato4

omg.. those are making me insanely jealous. id be happy with just a little walkin one...


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Mariah and Kimora have the best closets IMO. Hell, Maria had one entire section just for lingerie. Kimora's shoe section is too cute..she puts everythingin to plastic shoe boxes and attaches a polaroid of hte shoes to the box!

And all you people that live in actual apartments and homes...no complaining!!! lol I'm stuck in a 14x11 dorm room at college with my lovely roommate. Our closets are TINY. Can barely fit my winter coats in them!! And our chest only has 4 small drawers. It's IMPOSSIBLE to store everything! I don't even have room for all my towels and sheets!!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Best thread ever!


----------



## allen446

Paula Abdul`s closet look at all those sunglasses and belts, would love those for the spring.


----------



## PinkPudding

:drool" mariah carey's is beyond my dream closet!LOL!


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

Mariah's closet looks like a boutique!


----------



## allen446

mariah carey's closet might have competition :boxing:



> Victoria Beckham has designed a $500,000 closet for her new L.A. home. The in-house paradise reportedly features _a leather floor, Baccarat crystal chandelier, $80,000 Andy Warhol shoe print, a computer that tracks when she wears items of clothing and a camera to give her a 360-degree cat scan of her outfit before she steps out._


Too bad she hasn't shown it yet, I would buy a home with $500,000.

Inside designer Vera Wang's closet


----------



## tarabag

I definitely love Nicole Richie's closet. Even if it's not the most organized... I mean look at the girl! She has about a billion Chanel purses and other designer handbags *drool* and her sense of style is AWESOME


----------



## allen446

*More from Vera Wang
*Scans from Harpers Bazaar












*
Gwen Stefani*
Scans from Harpers Bazaar








​


----------



## oregonfanlisa

^^^ Rats!  I can't see these pictures!

Thank you everyone for your contributions!  Aren't they inspiring?!!


----------



## shopalot

Allen446 could you please re-scan, I can't see the pictures
I would love to see these!


----------



## choozen1ne

There are some people here that have dream closets , I would kill to see Beyonce' and Gwen Stefani  closets !


----------



## allen446

I can't seem to get my scans up so I borrowed these

Gwen


----------



## chrho

Oh, I hope I can have a closet like these one day!!!


----------



## sonya

I want a "_a camera to give her a 360-degree &#8220;cat scan&#8221; of her outfit before she steps out._" !!!!!!

I am getting ideas....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

def mariah and kimora- but also, paula abdul has a nice closet sans the clothing.  it was in last months instyle iirc


----------



## Bitten

I LOVE looking in other people's closets!!!! It's so inspiring!


----------



## allen446

I  remember watching this movie and loving the intro because of the closets and that make-up drawer.
















Couldn't resist I had to post these the "closet dress" if you ever take a pic in your closet wear La Renta.


----------



## Anna Jane

I keep saying to my bf 'all I want in life is a walk-in wardrobe' (see left!) he finds it histerical!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

nice!!!


----------



## allen446

Ok lets accommodate both sides of the equation.  

His and Hers
Separate but equally beautiful dressing rooms were designed for a Chicago couple by Alessandra Branca.


----------



## allen446

I was looking for some cashin handbags and I came across some pics of her apartment, so here is her closet.
Coach designer Bonnie Cashin






Cashin believed that everyone should have a "boutique" in their own home with "colors erupting in a barely controlled riot." Below are photos from her boutique-style closet.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, San Serif][SIZE=-1] Cashin's sweater closet[/SIZE][/FONT]





Hallway that lead to her closet


----------



## iheartvuitton

I, too, don't understand the whole plastic/wire hanger thing.  I can't stand them!


----------



## QTbebe

omg looking at these closets makes me want to go out shopping!!! its all soooo colourful!!


----------



## Nola

Sigh! Stunning wardrobes.


----------



## allen446

I love closets in which the accessories are displayed shoes, handbags etc...
_

Adding to the his & hers closets the royal closet__ of the Duke and Duchess of Windsor









Hers















Most of the shoes in the closet are designed by Roger Vivier.

His








The Duke of Windsor preferred the designs of Peal & Co. for his velvet slippers._


----------



## toiletduck

*points at Mariah and Nicole Richie's closets*  to have the money and space for a closet like that!


----------



## claireZk

allen446 said:


> Inside designer Vera Wang's closet


OMG! Vera Wang's is by far my favorite.  I think I must be her style soulmate or something, because I absolutely love every single thing in each of the pics.  I love all those colors and the textures.  And the bags *sigh*!!!  That's exactly what my dream closet would look like


----------



## galex101404

i am also a huge fan of Vera Wang's closet! it's TDF.. but i'm sure that Victoria Beckham's closet is the best!


----------



## allen446

Its funny there must a lot of people that wish they had Posh's closet, but someone around a year ago actually raided her closet.



> Victoria Beckham has had designer gear worth tens of thousands of pounds stolen from her dressing room in Germany.
> Two pairs of shoes, at £5,000 a pop, were pinched along with stage outfits, including jackets and jewellery.
> But Victoria, was most upset when she found they'd taken a red satin dressing robe that Roberto Cavalli had designed especially for her to wear backstage. It had "Mrs Beckham" on the front and "Posh" on the back.​"She was very upset. Fashion means everything to her. She keeps all her old outfits in storage." But while the Cavalli gown was a one-off personal gift, Posh can probably afford to replace the rest - her clothing company DVB was last week valued at £100million.





Private closets are looking more like small boutiques these days.

Julie Janklow's acrylic-and-glass, 500 sq ft. dressing room was created by the builder of the Christian Louboutin boutique in downtown New York, and inspired by the movie, _Mommie Dearest_.


----------



## dls80ucla

i want to see more! i went house hunting today, and the master in one house had a bonus room attached. they used it for a gym...but i told the agent that if i had that house it would be a walk in closet in 2.5 seconds.


----------



## allen446

some more pics

Dressing room by Designer  James Radin






If you have a wall closet wallpaper might help to add color.






More


----------



## wordpast

Can't find a pic but last night during Grammy red carpet, Jay-Z said he had a two story closet


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mariah's closet is TDF. I love its airy, open spaces and the shoe wall is droolworthy. My DH and I have separate closets mainly cuz he thinks I'm nuts. Mine is w/o exaggeration 6x the size of his. I'm hoping to remodel it after MC's but methinks I'm a few million short :shame:

There's a TPF member's closet that I was drooling over in the handbag showcase section. It was very well-lit, organized and airy. Lemmo go find the pic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

The TPF member I was referring to was the lovely PBC. Here is the thread http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/welcome-to-pbcs-lil-french-boutique-closet-238150.html


----------



## fendifemale

Diddy puts all these gals to shame. He has a manhattan LOFT that is his closet! _*He pays rent on his closet yall*_!!! The man is nuts.


----------



## allen446

> Diddy puts all these gals to shame. He has a manhattan LOFT that is his closet!


 When they air cribs cant beleive how many pairs of sneakers these guys own, they out run the gals for sure.

I scanned this from Hapers

I really liked the laid back feel of her home and closet
Juicy Couture designer 
*Pamela Skaist-Levy*












  PAMELA'S CLOSET STAPLES   
     *Fur--stoles, sashes, jackets and coats by J. Mendel and YSL Rive  Gauche.   
     *Manolo Blahnik sandals. *Vintage fine jewelry.   
     *Birkin bags.   
     *Juicy Couture tube dresses.   
     *Chloe trousers.   


From the book Hip Hollywood Homes


----------



## allen446

I have a ton of fashion / architecture mags, I keep finding more closets, so here are scans. enjoy

Ethiopian-born designer Gelila Assefa, she has her own handbag line one of her clutches goes for around $4,500






The french armoire where you keeps her handbags







A closet from an apartment in São Paulo


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Someone posted this in another forum, so I'm just re-posting it here. It's Eva Longoria's closet from this month's In Style magazine.


----------



## allen446

thanks for the post

_Socialite Tinsley Mortimer closet











Fashion Mag Marie Claire's closet,  I would  steal half of those shoes too







_


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ It's like shoe heaven! I'm drooling!!!


----------



## allen446

*Marchesa Closet*






 Pics of Marchesa's co-founder and designer, Georgina Chapman's elegant dressing room and closet.









Chapman named her company after the wild Italian Marchesa Luisa Casati (1881-1957) who was known for going naked under her coats and wearing live snakes as jewelry.






A sheepskin rug, Lucite stool, and a sparkly chandelier dress up an otherwise basic, white laminate shelving system in one of her three closets.

 drool I love all their dresses.


----------



## allen446

Cant seem to stop posting, hope youre still interested.

If I had to choose between the two hilton sisters closet nicky would win hands down.
*
Nicky Hilton's Closet

*Nicky Hilton's closet as featured in the March '08 issue of InStyle.

















*Olivia Chantecaille's Closet*

This is the closet of cosmetics heiress Olivia Chantecaille.  She turned the tiny closet into a vanity nook and then transformed an extra bedroom into "the ultimate walk in closet."











This is Chantecaille's finished closet. She designed it on a budget with elfa shelving from the container store and other inexpensive materials. Her vanity is from JC Penney! Photos by Paul Costello as featured in the Feb '07 issue of Domino.


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## iluvapples123

i bet these people are bored too death with shopping.if you have everything, what is there left to desire?  what more could mariah possibly want? maybe, i'm just jealous


----------



## iluvapples123

sort of off topic but,
" Chapman named her company after the wild Italian Marchesa Luisa Casati (1881-1957) who was known for going naked under her coats and wearing live snakes as jewelry."

yuck!! live snakes as jewelry? ewww...


----------



## oregonfanlisa

allen446 said:


> Cant seem to stop posting, hope youre still interested..


 
DON'T STOP POSTING!!  I love love love this thread!!  So inspirational!!


----------



## allen446

Random closet inspiration

A few pics 

Swedish stylist Sasa Antic's adorable and perfectly planned closet. While I might hesitate at the idea of pinching the tops of my leather boots with clips, I love the look of this space, and must admit that it's a pretty clever space-saving idea.








Liza Giles' French armoire {below} in her London flat. I quite like the idea of the transparent doors, which is similar to using library storage for pretty shoes and clutches, in which the items themselves become decorative, as opposed to being hidden away, adding dashes of colour and interest to a room.







Display, Display


----------



## guccisima

Allen, thank you so much! I love all the pics.
Please keep them coming.


----------



## Purses

Love them all!


----------



## daffie

WOW! I love all the closets!


----------



## allen446

*The Gold Closet

*Katie Lee Joel's dressing room in March's Town and Country reads like a jewelry box from the Deco era.  Designer Nate Berkus and architect Ahmad Sardar-Afkhami used $25,000 worth of gold-leaf transform a 105 sq. ft. vestibule between the master bedroom and bath into a glimmering, 1930's style boudoir.


















*Moschino Creative Director Rossella Jardini











*_"One of Jardini's many closets overflows with Hermès bags and vintage YSL and Moschino pieces."






__If you've ever bought Moschino, you'll know that it's a fashion company with a great sense of style and humor and never takes itself too seriously. Such is the case with the Tool Box train case above._


----------



## classicsgirl

I definitely don't have enough closet space now!


----------



## allen446

Actress Jamie-Lynn Sigler & her 200 square foot closet as photographed by Paul Costello for the April '07 issue of InStyle.







This 400 square foot closet, as featured in the Feb '07 issue of Domino, belongs to Charlotte boutique owner Laura Vinroot Poole.

I wish I had the extra space to begin with.


----------



## Martina_Italy

OMG!! I'm dreaming to have a closet like these!!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

oh lord. i can't look at this. it's just too depressing. you should all check out *peanutbabycakes*'s closet over in the bag showcase forum. her closet is amazing.


----------



## donald

looking at these amazing closets made me realize that i'm probably too short for all of them!  i already need a step stool for my tiny, tiny closet already  celebs' closets really look like boutiques!


----------



## originallyxelle

I'd want a closet mixed of rachel bilson n victoria beckham


----------



## newmom

Keep the pics coming ladies!  Truly inspirational... now, if only we had that kind of space here in Singapore where the average public housing apartments are around 127 square metres


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jan1nec said:


> can't get enough of mariah's shoe and clothing closets!!


 

I'd be running through this like a kid in a candy store  I love it!!!!


----------



## allen446

from a issue of _O at Home_ magazine
L.A. event planner Mindy Weiss

Weiss has a ultra femme cotton-candy pink closet area, complete with tufted ceilings and shelves for her collection of lady-head vases.






Also from the same mag a nice closet small spaced closet, Im not a big fan of wallpaper but it works well here.






Girly vanity spaces


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I absoultely have to have a vanity now


----------



## cakelover

Thank you so much for the pics allen!   loving all the closets


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

i love this thread
stunning closets


----------



## ladyjane76

AHHHH, the eye candy!! I love it! Im actually looking at apartments right now and Ive been trying to find 2-3 bedrooms so I can convert a room. one day I tell you I will have an amazing closet, it's my dream. I think Ive been obsessed since I saw clueless back in the day when her whole closet was electric and it was "fetching" her clothes for her. drooling over the thought of a gorgeous closet right now. thanks for all the pics ladies!


----------



## allen446

I dream of having a vanity area that connects my dream closet to my bathroom area.

So here are more pics


----------



## Liya

Gotta love that Paris' closet is covered in mirrors! (Why am not I surprised? )


----------



## la miss

Oprah's closet at work


----------



## wordpast

^ I saw that on an episode on her show!! If this is the work closet can you imagine what the home (s) closet looks like?!


----------



## ivygirl

i wonder what oprah's closet looks like inside her house. her closet looks like a store.


----------



## LaurieAnn

allen I can't thank you enough for all of the pictures. I can never get enough "dream closet" pictures.


----------



## daffie

OMG! I love Oprah's "work" closet!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

shasha17a said:


> That is my dream someday...


 
I almost had this dream come true! And then we found out I was pregnant with our son!!!!!!! And what's worse is he does'nt even like to sleep in the nursery! Little


----------



## Dibernal

I just finished my dream closet, well I got it built professionally. Its nothing like the one's you see here, but it's beautiful and is all mine!  I love it.


----------



## galligator

I just got my dream closet, too. 

OK, we got a whole new house, but the closet was definitely the icing on the cake. We loved the whole thing, but the closet was love at 1st sight to shoehound like me. My husband went into the master BR &  knew immediately which closet was his and which was mine. We made our offer the same day.

Some of those celebrity closets are bigger than my kids rooms.
Of course, I could make them double up


----------



## la miss

The closet from the Nanny Diaries.


----------



## la miss

Another dressing area






Mariah's vanity






One more


----------



## LaurieAnn

la miss said:


> The closet from the Nanny Diaries.


 
This cabinetry is gorgeous!


----------



## la miss

Dita von Teese's hat closet and vanity


----------



## LaurieAnn

la miss, thank you so much for posting all the fabulous pictures.  Can you imagine what Dita's lingerie closet would look like?


----------



## la miss

Jackie Kennedy's dressing room circa 1962.


----------



## la miss

LaurieAnn said:


> la miss, thank you so much for posting all the fabulous pictures.  Can you imagine what Dita's lingerie closet would look like?



You're welcome. I would love to see Dita's lingerie closet; she is so feminine!


----------



## Booga1003

i love this thread. Keep the drooling closets coming.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

la miss...I have been wanting to see inside of one of Dita's closets...thank you


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

my oh my!!! I have been checking out this thread everytime i'm on the forum and i have to say that i absolutely love seeing all the dream closet photos. I wish i had a money tree so i could afford to have a dream closet of my own


----------



## 008

Wow ! Ophra's closet at work ! It looks like a boutique !


----------



## envyme

Brasilian_Babe said:


> my oh my!!! I have been checking out this thread everytime i'm on the forum and i have to say that i absolutely love seeing all the dream closet photos. I wish i had a money tree so i could afford to have a dream closet of my own



Whatever girl!!! I've seen your closet and it is beautiful. I once asked you if you took your action pictures at a store!!!.


----------



## la miss

Socialite Tinsley Mortimer's closet and Smythson jewelry box


----------



## la miss

Some people wear cashmere. Other people use it to decorate. Like Italian businessman Pier Guerci, who had the mahogany cabinet doors in his 250-square-foot closet covered in the material.... 

...One section of the closet is devoted to suits, with a rack for navy and a rack for gray, and never the two shall meet. Another holds Guercis jeans, of which he has 40 pairs, all dangling crisply on hangers.

(1) Looking into the closet from the vestibule off the terrace. (The entryway from the bedroom is on the left, between the glass-faced doors and the cabinets.)

(2) The two vases are nineteenth-century Sèvres and belonged to Guercis grandmother.

(3) The leather-covered wooden pulls on all the doors are from Italy.

(4) The kilims are from Turkey.

The seventeenth-century door between the closet and the master bedroom is from India. Inside the closet, there are framed watercolors (not shown) with scenes from the Kama Sutra.

The drawerswith glass fronts for easier viewinghold Guercis custom-made shirts. He owns about 28 of these, all in the same style.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I'd love to have Mariah Carey's closet or Kimora Lee's... TDF!


----------



## LaurieAnn

I must say that Pier Guerci has very good taste.


----------



## newmom

Bump up this thread - anymore pictures ladies?


----------



## shopgurl98

Not sure if the picture came out if not check out this website I found it on:

http://www.oprah.com/tows/slide/200403/20040302/tows_slide_20040302_pros_03.jhtml

Kimora's closet is insane!  Everytime I watch her show, Kimora: Life in the Fab Lane, it makes me jealous!  Someday I hope to have something remotely close to that!  Girl can dream, can't she!


----------



## jazzbabe

I've been obsessed with closets for a while now. It grew out of my obsession with clothes and shoes. I  this thread and just wanted to add some pictures of my own. This one is a cotton ad. I would love my closet to resemble this. I even like the cluttery-ness.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love this thread


----------



## shyne1025

:coolpics:


----------



## jazzbabe

more pictures!


----------



## jazzbabe

more pictures!


----------



## Graciella

Those closets are so full, I'd need hours to choose what to wear!


----------



## e_nmn_m

I am bumping this because I am have a weakness for dressing rooms...


----------



## MsTina

Does anyone watch Deion and Pilar on Oh? They showed his closet a few times and he has a two story closet!! It looks like a men's store. I can't find a picture but there is a few seconds they show it in this clip http://youtube.com/watch?v=LV90F1BZORk it is around the 50 seconds mark. It shows just one floor/one hallway of it! I am so jealous!


----------



## socalgem

Funny I saw this post today. I was working on my closet some today. Getting rid of things(clothes/shoes). I like a few of the closets showed so far.


----------



## MJDaisy

i'd love carrie bradshaw's closet. i love how it connects her bathroom to her bedroom. when i get my own apartment, i would love it to be like carrie's


----------



## Virginia

^ My close it similar at my mom's house. It doesn't look like that but it's connected to my restroom.. I'm so glad my mom designed it that way when we remodeled. 

On another note, I shouldn't have clicked on this!! I loveeee all these closets. They make my walk in look like nothing!


----------



## shop2drop1

AH, so wanting to re-do my closet.... now I'm totally inspired to take on this project when the kids go back to school in 2 months....time to get some ideas together.


----------



## socalgem

I agree. I am redoing mine a little at a time. 



shop2drop1 said:


> AH, so wanting to re-do my closet.... now I'm totally inspired to take on this project when the kids go back to school in 2 months....time to get some ideas together.


----------



## Belle de Jour

More dita:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

jazzbabe said:


> more pictures!


 
Woah, those pictures are on the back cover of a magazine I just got in the mail today!


----------



## candy2100

All those brooches!! 



Belle de Jour said:


> More dita:


----------



## rainrowan

la miss said:


> Dita von Teese's hat closet and vanity


 
oh my word.... my grandmother had the exact same vanity!! It was sparse and I remember I used to climb on it all the time. After my grandmother passed away, we had to leave the vanity behind when we gave up her apartment, nobody wanted to carry it down 5 flights of stairs.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Fabulous thread, i think PBC's closet should be featured here too!! Hopefully one day i will persuade my DH to renovate my closet - it is such a mess!!


----------



## Janiece

I love all of these closets! And I love seeing how other people store their jewelry - this is something I'm trying to figure out (currently am using earring trees and pencil trays to store mine!)


----------



## Belle de Jour

Carmen Electra


----------



## dolcexoxo

So many gorgeous closets!


----------



## digby723

I can not WAIT to own my own home and convert a room into a closet like one of these!


----------



## digby723

Here are some random ones plus Eva's


----------



## digby723

Random images from photobucket


----------



## digby723

(I LOVE the chair!!!)





(I like how the shoes are arranged)


----------



## galligator

Janiece said:


> I love all of these closets! And I love seeing how other people store their jewelry - this is something I'm trying to figure out (currently am using earring trees and pencil trays to store mine!)


 
You could try one of these mirror armoires:
http://www.domestications.com/Produ...upKey/Ntx/mode+matchallpartial/Ntk/all_fields

http://www.domestications.com/Produ...upKey/Ntx/mode+matchallpartial/Ntk/all_fields

Anyway, has anyone else seen this kitchen-made-closet Citi ad?

The last photo is my daughter's dream closet (Miley Cyrus' Closet).


----------



## Purses

galligator said:


> You could try one of these mirror armoires:
> http://www.domestications.com/Produ...upKey/Ntx/mode+matchallpartial/Ntk/all_fields
> 
> http://www.domestications.com/Produ...upKey/Ntx/mode+matchallpartial/Ntk/all_fields
> 
> Anyway, has anyone else seen this kitchen-made-closet Citi ad?
> 
> The last photo is my daughter's dream closet (Miley Cyrus' Closet).


 
I have seen the ketchen-made-close....I think it is a bit funny, because it's unrealistic.

I had no idea that Miley Cyrus closet would love to use a lot of black paint in her closet room!


----------



## KC1984

I'm getting mine!


----------



## e_nmn_m

From Elsie de Wolfe's "The House in Good Taste":


----------



## e_nmn_m

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/14715/14715-h/images/h0365.jpg


----------



## Belle de Jour

source is the "A Fashionable Life - Harpers Bazaar" thread on tfs


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## Belle de Jour

sorry those were huuuge.... more, same source... but this time thumbnails, click on them to see the larger version.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Kimora's closet...is my dream closet lol
i wouldnt mind to live in that closet!


----------



## Veelyn

Lets bump this thread..







I love this, but I would add a little more color and spunk to it. Especially love the sky lights.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

*Sigh*

I love this thread! Especially the photos posted by JazzBabe!


----------



## galligator

I mentioned this thread to my hubby just last night. I noticed all the fixtures being sold at Linens & Things. We were talking about how some of the TPF'ers would love to get their hands on cheap displays and convert a room to their own walk-in closet/boutique.

I've got enough closet for most women, but it's nothing compared to the ones in this thread.


----------



## claireZk

digby723 said:


> Random images from photobucket



I love this one!  It's soooo tidy looking.  I like that sea foam color too, for some reason.


----------



## SunnyT

I want to redesign our walk-in, but I'm terrible at visualizing that sort of thing. I'm too cheap to pay someone to do it, though, so it'll probably stay the way it is.

Skylights in a closet! Envy, envy.


----------



## jeh3v

ClaireZ, that is my favorite one too! Soooo beautiful, I love everything about it!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

This is one of my favorite threads. 

On the style network they had a show "My Celebraty Home" I think it was called, and they recreated Kimmora Lee Simmon's closet. 

My goal in life it to have a huge boutique-like closet


----------



## Deborah1986

_i love it !!!! _
_ _


----------



## raggdoll

I'm so glad we brought this thread to life! I love it!! I'm currently redecorating my closets & this is such an inspiration. more pics please! Xo


----------



## raggdoll

b00mbaka said:


> I find it odd that all of her shoes are stored heel out. If I had that many pairs of shoes I'd need to see the front as a reminder.


 will you repost these from RZ?


----------



## raggdoll

nicky hilton's closet!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_more   _


----------



## Deborah1986

_^^^^^_


----------



## Cates

What a great thread!  LOVE the Dita Von Teese photos, she is amazing .


----------



## Hannity

allen446 said:


> Not only would I love to have a huge closet, but also what some have in their closets.
> 
> Paris Hilton
> View attachment 324108
> 
> 
> Nicole Richie
> View attachment 324107



I don't know that I would want anything from Paris's closet. But Nicole's? Totally. But Paris has a sweet space.


----------



## leap of faith

OMG


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I have already told my parents that when I do get an apartment Im going to get a two bedroom one, just so I could have one room for my closet


----------



## imashopaholic

Here's a random closet and those of Mariah Carey, Paula Abdul and Rachel Zoe.


----------



## dollfie-lover

I can only dream of a closet like this. Some of them look more like a shop, and a rather big one


----------



## SugarDaisy

Kimora has my dream closet! BF promises that I will have my dream closet when we get married.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

,


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Wow look at Paula with all those shoes


----------



## xlana

I LOVE closets with mirrored cabinetry..it's so airy and luxurious.

Look at that mirrored paneling!!! I would totally love this in a closet...







I love that mirrored dresser!!


----------



## I'll take 2

I love this thread.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I would die to live in Gossip Girl's Closet!!


----------



## ShopAddikt

This is perfect! Not too big, not too small.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epEqDI09nkY


----------



## jeh3v

I agree. Total perfection!


----------



## francyFG

Yes, that's the perfect closet!


----------



## Martina_Italy

ShopAddikt said:


> This is perfect! Not too big, not too small.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epEqDI09nkY



LOL..I totally agree!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Oh my god! These closets are to die for!! 



Purses said:


> I would love to snoop around Nicole Richie's closet


 
Me too!! I LOVE her style. I love Nicole Richie!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love the mirrored look too but i'm sure keeping the dust away is a task!


----------



## deelaa

love this thread.......


----------



## mysticrita

I'm absolutely in love with this thread, and i found the video of tamara mellon on cribs  She has two closets, its ammmmmaazing !

Here is the link :   http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6u7tb_tamara-mellon


----------



## pro_shopper

Mariah's closet is definetly my dream closet...I love how it's so organized and classy looking! But I would love to see pics of VB's closet i'm sure is TDF!


----------



## annemerrick

Tamara Mellons' closets are amazing!!!  I love the organization.


----------



## CivicGirl

Fergie






Jamie-Lynn Sigler





Nicky Hilton


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I like Nicky's closet the best out of those three. Although, I do like Fergie's too! She has a two-room closet, its just not pictured.


----------



## Miss 2 A

This thread is so great, I have an empty room and I'm totally going to convert it into a closet, love the inspiration here.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love Tamara Mellons closet.  I had seen another clip of her closet which also featured the woman who organizes her closet but I can't find that clip for the life of me.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I would love to be that woman!!  Nothing makes me happier than closet organization!!


----------



## mordant

The Gossip Girl closet is what I'm dreaming my future closet will be.


----------



## Strawberrylemon

I love the Fergie's wardrobe!!! I also really love these!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Here is Paris' closet.  This originally aired on myspace but I found it on youtube.  
she has a lot of clothes!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SU-dhIOLbQ


----------



## csre

omg this is so unfair


----------



## RubyPrincess168

I have died and gone to Heaven, and it's this thread!!!
I am so obssesed with closset design that I've got a binder full of tear sheets for inspiration.  Some of my favorites have already been mentioned here: Aerin Lauder Zinterhofer, Kathie Lee Joel, the fashion closet from 'The Devil Wears Prada', Mia's closet in 'Princess Dairies 2', the closet Mr. Big built for Carrie in SATC-TM, and a closet I remember seeing on 'The View'.  It was back when Star Jones was still on the show, before she went bridezilla.  They were doing the show from Dallas and Star toured the most expensive home for sale in the area at the time.  The previous owner had made the master walk-in into a replica of a Chanel boutique complete with logo on the floor!  I like closets to have a boutique feeling.  I already have my walk-in closet all planned out and decorated in my head for when I buy a house!  I especially want a dresser-as-jewelry-box.
My current apartment closet is more like Carrie's from the tv show SATC in that it form the hallway to the bathroom.  There's a full length closet on the left side of the hall and a half length closet on the right side that I turned into a sewing niche.  As much as I love these grand closets, I'm conflicted because I don't think I could bring myself to own that much stuff (Kimora's closet makes me cringe - it seems she just accumulates stuff!).  I try to keep it to just stuff I love and wear and not let space go to waste!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i love this thread!!! 
i like the mirrored closets...i saw a dresser similar to the mirror dresser in pier one imports


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I want those!!! they are about 500.  and they also have the nightstands for 200.


----------



## Izznit

When i get a house I'm going to make darn sure I have a nice walk-in closet--I have a feeling I'd dress better if I could see everything at one go 

right now everything is stacked in dressers--I'll go through it sometimes and forget what I have!

 this thread!


----------



## deelaa

love these closets.....I'm in heaven!!!!!


----------



## In Vogue

Dare to dream! Love them all...especially the ultra glam ones like Georgina Chapman's with that mirrored vanity, beautiful rug and chandelier or the one with the gold leaf on the walls ...WOW!!!!


----------



## tresdistraite

this thread made me drooling 
those closets are fabulous


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> Here is Paris' closet. This originally aired on myspace but I found it on youtube.
> she has a lot of clothes!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SU-dhIOLbQ


 

she has ALOT of stuff and its not very well organized IMO, looks like she needs more space. Also the amount of "play" jewelry she has is insane!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ lol- yeah, does she really need all of those tights and sunglasses.  etc.


----------



## ChanelMommy

this thread!! I can't believe I didn't see this sooner!


----------



## purseonal

If I had a closet like any of those photos, I'd live in it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ lol- yeah, does she really need all of those tights and sunglasses. etc.


 

yeah I was surprised with the tights, I don't think i've ever seen her in a pair.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

The tights got me, not so much the jewerly. I dont know how she keeps track of what to wear, its ridic!


----------



## estefany12

I really need to re-do mine its a good size not nearly as beautiful as these.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

well my b/f helped me with my closet problem, he added 2 extra rails one really high and one low and all my stuff fits in my little closet now. I still can't believe it all fits! Now what to do with all my shoes.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^You changed your avatar....it threw me off!  Show pic of the closet....I am also in the midst of a shoe dilemna!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

annemerrick said:


> ^^^You changed your avatar....it threw me off! Show pic of the closet....I am also in the midst of a shoe dilemna!!


 

 its just my same old closet with 2 added racks! But now everything fits


----------



## talldrnkofwater

We haven't had a post in this thread in a while.  In the oct issue of Instyle magazine, there is an article on Christina A.,  they show her closet.  Can anyone scan it?  Its on page 365.  I don't own a scanner.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^i would love to see it!

i'm so excited! i'm getting an estimate next friday on having a california closet like closet installed. hopefully it comes in within my budget b/c this has been on my to-do-list for sometime.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ good luck
I found this posted in the K.K. thread.  It features celebrity closets- from the trailer, they are going to show more closets but they aren't on the site yet. 
http://www.fashionair.com/index.php?action=archive&category=closet_quick_hit


----------



## alij78

wow, great thread
loving georgina chapman's - what a gorgeous space


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I found this video clip of NIcky HIlton's house from her Instyle shoot.  It features her closet.
http://www.instyle.com/instyle/video2/0,,20219865_20203729,00.html


----------



## RubyPrincess168

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ good luck
> I found this posted in the K.K. thread. It features celebrity closets- from the trailer, they are going to show more closets but they aren't on the site yet.
> http://www.fashionair.com/index.php?action=archive&category=closet_quick_hit


 
I saw Alexandra Von Furstenburg in the clip and recognized her closet from a photo I saw in _Hello_ magazine.  I can't wait to see her closet featured!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow Anna Sui loves black and white


----------



## meluvs2shop

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ good luck
> I found this posted in the K.K. thread.  It features celebrity closets- from the trailer, they are going to show more closets but they aren't on the site yet.
> http://www.fashionair.com/index.php?action=archive&category=closet_quick_hit



great, TY!


----------



## FullyLoaded

What I would do for Paris' jewelry closet. It had more stuff than some jewelry stores I've been to.


----------



## HollyJFerguson

I like all of the stuff in Paris' closet, especially all the boxes she stores jewellery and sunglasses in. But I have to say, I don't like the black of the room, the light's really uneven. :-S


----------



## FullyLoaded

mysticrita said:


> I'm absolutely in love with this thread, and i found the video of tamara mellon on cribs  She has two closets, its ammmmmaazing !
> 
> Here is the link : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6u7tb_tamara-mellon


 

I love her closets and her home. Her office is banging too! Also her 5 year old's Jimmy Choo mules and handbag are awesome.


----------



## 1cenlovewithAmy

We should have a thread on Georgina Chapman! So classy and beautiful!


----------



## JuneHawk

My closet is a nice size as nonmulti-million dollar homes go but I it's just a mess.  My ideal closet is an organized one!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Wish I could come over and help with that!  There is nothing I like better than organizing closets!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

ShopAddikt said:


> This is perfect! Not too big, not too small.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epEqDI09nkY


 
This is perfect!!! I would love something like this!!!


----------



## ohbytheway

My husband won't go near my closet.  It's big, messy and I know where everything is.  NOT.  I just found a great sweater I had forgotten that I had purchased under a pile of purses.  I'm so organized at work but just can't get it together in my closet.  It's so bad that the last time my hubby was deployed I had a birthday and his email told me to go buy a pair of shoes because he was pretty sure I couldn't find a pair that matched in my closet!! I so love him!!!


----------



## Sassys

I could look at this post all night long


----------



## Spendaholic

i've been looking for a shoe closet idea for my small back room and found this.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Love that!


----------



## JuneHawk

I see all these celebrity shoe closets and the first thing I think of (after rolling my tongue back into my mouth) is "OMG...the dust!!!!"  I don't think I'd ever keep shoes out in the open like that.  I'm anal about my shoes and I do not want them collecting dust.  More importantly, I am lazy and I would not dust them regularly.


----------



## TxGlam

JuneHawk said:


> I see all these celebrity shoe closets and the first thing I think of (after rolling my tongue back into my mouth) is "OMG...the dust!!!!"  I don't think I'd ever keep shoes out in the open like that.  I'm anal about my shoes and I do not want them collecting dust.  More importantly, I am lazy and I would not dust them regularly.



Me too, I keep all of mine in their boxes which take up way too much space but hey, who the heck has time to dust their shoes regularly!


----------



## flashy.stems

jessica alba's shoe closet is far too overwhelming for me. its just too much.. it needs to be organized better, maybe by colour? or just one shoe in a pair showing? i don't know but it just looks like a mess to me. overstimulating lol.. messssy!


----------



## Spendaholic

flashy.stems said:


> jessica alba's shoe closet is far too overwhelming for me. its just too much.. it needs to be organized better, maybe by colour? or just one shoe in a pair showing? i don't know but it just looks like a mess to me. overstimulating lol.. messssy!


 
you hit this on the head, the closet does need to be organized better, i do like that its compact but would be better with glass doors, because of dust.


----------



## ~bastet

JuneHawk said:


> I see all these celebrity shoe closets and the first thing I think of (after rolling my tongue back into my mouth) is "OMG...the dust!!!!"  I don't think I'd ever keep shoes out in the open like that.  I'm anal about my shoes and I do not want them collecting dust.  More importantly, I am lazy and I would not dust them regularly.



Jessica Alba probably has a housekeeper to come in and dust her shoes every day.    Personally, I'd use clear boxes, maybe with a picture of the shoes on the outside if I couldn't tell what was in them.  I hate dust, too.


----------



## e_nmn_m

A shoe closet from Ikea hacker:
http://ikeahacker.blogspot.com/2009/11/philip-and-cats-home-ikea-shoe-room-and.html

<img src="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XGRz6uWGK3I/SwF0rtaOKBI/AAAAAAAAHAs/HVAFZNoeDz8/s1600/DSC_0456.JPG">


----------



## LVMademoiselle

JuneHawk said:


> I see all these celebrity shoe closets and the first thing I think of (after rolling my tongue back into my mouth) is "OMG...the dust!!!!"  I don't think I'd ever keep shoes out in the open like that.  I'm anal about my shoes and I do not want them collecting dust.  More importantly, I am lazy and I would not dust them regularly.



This is why mine has a glass door to keep the dust out.


----------



## aki_sato

Bumping this fun thread! ^^


----------



## ileex3

i gotta say mariah careys closet is my dream closet!  its like a boutique in there!!


----------



## gloss_gal

digby723 said:


> Random images from photobucket


 
 Beautiful.  Looks like a boutique.


----------



## gloss_gal

I am working on my closets now.  I have the closet people coming in tomorrow for one closet.  The rail on the other closet fell yesterday so I may have them take a look at that but I think I have some room behind the wall so I wanted to talk to a contractor first.  I think I can fit a small wardrobe/armoire (about 30 inches wide).  Anthropologie has one that that is beautiful but way too big.  Has anyone seen anything.


----------



## rhogiela

and one of my personal style "icon's"...Olivia Palermo's closet/apartment!

Enjoy!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^love her!!
love that zebra rug too


----------



## lovebeibei

i want carrie's closet from the SATC movie


----------



## RubyPrincess168

Olivia Palermo's closet disappointed me - it seemed messy and cramped.  I expected better.

Thanks to a tip in the February issue of _Harper's Bazaar_, I found a 5 1/2 minute video on youtube of Miley Cyrus and friend purging stuff from her walk-in closet.  I can't post the link from this computer ('streaming media' is blocked) but if you search 'miley cyrus closet' it should come up.  It's got some ridiculous name like 'It's like a tank top'.  I'm not a Miley fan by any means, but I liked her closet (cherry wood?) and wouldn't mind helping her go thru stuff.  One thing that did bug me though - watching her put empty hangers back on the rack admist the clothes.  No, No, NO!  Empty hangers should have their own special place.


----------



## Pinkdancer

rhogiela said:


> and one of my personal style "icon's"...Olivia Palermo's closet/apartment!
> 
> Enjoy!



What a fun closet. I love the dress she's wearing.


----------



## RubyPrincess168

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geddHyOwy90

Here's the video of Miley Cyrus' Closet.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I love Carmen Electra's - from cribs 2:30 in - some nice pieces as much as I can tell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4qTwKnrZC4


----------



## juicyincouture

Kimora Lee's OMFG


----------



## RubyPrincess168

She's just got waaaayyyy tooo much stuff.  And in the article she says she's very worried about what her closet says about her.  I say it says she's insecure and possibly has a bag lady complex.  Ahhh....the psychology of closets...


----------



## edressitweb

it must be great to have such luxurious closet with so many nice dresses and attires in it. that must be satisfying.


----------



## RubyPrincess168

According to the article, if she finds something she likes she buys it in every color, and she changes clothes 5 times a day.


----------



## Sassys

LOVE THIS POST!!!!  Any new pics??


----------



## nillacobain

ops.


----------



## annalcg

Ahh what a great thread! I saw a photograph of Rachel Zoe in her closet wearing a fabulous tyrian purple gown that's possibly Halston. 

I'm sure it's in this thread, so I'll search around! If it's not, I'll post it because it's floating around in one of my style photograph folders...


----------



## annalcg

Rachel Zoe in her closet












Photos via Current Vintage


----------



## bluejinx

my dream has always been to have a walk in. 

my new dream is to have any closet on earth that contains annemerrick's entire wardrobe and shoe collection super sized into my size 8,5 feet and size 10-12 body!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Bluejinx.....


----------



## shopalot

rhogiela said:


> and one of my personal style "icon's"...Olivia Palermo's closet/apartment!
> 
> Enjoy!



I love her chair!


----------



## aquahot

what I want to see is Russian Socialite Miroslava Mikheeva-Dum's closet. I always find her style refreshing and fun.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Ditto...I am sure that her closet is a treasure trove!


----------



## shopalot

I can only imagine!


----------



## kiska80

E_NMN_M - Please remove your link about the IKEA hacker, it gave my computer a virus.  I had to use a different computer to post this message.


----------



## RubyPrincess168

Can anybody get good screencaps of Tinsley Mortimer's dressing room from last week's epsiode?
Here's a look at her new closet:
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704625004575089942138142212.html#articleTabs=slideshow


----------



## betty.lee

i love this thread.  thanks for bumping.


----------



## trisha48228

Nice thread.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

RubyPrincess168 said:


> Can anybody get good screencaps of Tinsley Mortimer's dressing room from last week's epsiode?
> Here's a look at her new closet:
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704625004575089942138142212.html#articleTabs=slideshow


 

I heart Tinsley


----------



## FullyLoaded

Found this online- RHoNJ's Teresa closet.


----------



## betty.lee

FullyLoaded said:


> Found this online- RHoNJ's Teresa closet.



sorry but that looks a little too "styled for magazine shoot" to me.  she has some cool pieces though.


----------



## banoffia2

I just saw this photograph of Nanette Lepore's closet:


----------



## betty.lee

^ so pretty.


----------



## DelicateRose

banoffia2 said:


> I just saw this photograph of Nanette Lepore's closet:



I am really loving the two tone mirror dresser in the back there.  I have that in my bedroom, but not two toned.


----------



## betty.lee

DelicateRose said:


> I am really loving the two tone mirror dresser in the back there.  I have that in my bedroom, but not two toned.



i know..i love mirrored anything.  it's really hard for me to come by something like that here in hawaii though. and if i order one online, the shipping is insane.  one day, i'll find one...one day, i'll have a closet that looks this gorgie.  lol.


----------



## luxe K

Nanette's closet is gorgeous! Love the crystal accents. I am definitely installing a chandelier in my next closet.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

subscribing to drool!


----------



## DelicateRose

betty.lee said:


> i know..i love mirrored anything.  it's really hard for me to come by something like that here in hawaii though. and if i order one online, the shipping is insane.  one day, i'll find one...one day, i'll have a closet that looks this gorgie.  lol.



I don't think I would be able to find that type of dresser here in Canada and if I find it on-line, I don't think it is worth paying the shipping charges.  I am sure that you will find some pieces in Hawaii.
What I like about that dresser is that it has gold and silver mirror, so you don't have to worry about having all silver mirror one piece furniture and worry how it would clash with picture frames that may have gold trimmings.

Am I right to think that when decorating, you can't mix two separate pieces of different colour together?  Like, silver and gold?


----------



## betty.lee

^i think it goes with the same principles of dressing.  unless the dress has gold and silver in it, then you can go either way with the accessories...so yea, i agree with you.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

DelicateRose said:


> I don't think I would be able to find that type of dresser here in Canada and if I find it on-line, I don't think it is worth paying the shipping charges. I am sure that you will find some pieces in Hawaii.
> What I like about that dresser is that it has gold and silver mirror, so you don't have to worry about having all silver mirror one piece furniture and worry how it would clash with picture frames that may have gold trimmings.
> 
> Am I right to think that when decorating, you can't mix two separate pieces of different colour together? Like, silver and gold?


 
I've seen some mirrored pieces at The Bombay Company here in Canada but not too sure if they have two-tone pieces.


----------



## PriscillaW

my dream is to have a closet


----------



## banoffia2

PriscillaW said:


> my dream is to have a closet



I used to live in the UK and our house didn't have any closets.  We had to buy wardrobes.  I certainly remember the days of dreaming of have a closet -- any closet.  And a driveway and decent shower.  LOL


----------



## betty.lee

banoffia2 said:


> I used to live in the UK and our house didn't have any closets.  We had to buy wardrobes.  I certainly remember the days of dreaming of have a closet -- any closet.  And a driveway and decent shower.  LOL



 gah.  i should stop taking my closet for granted.


----------



## alyssa18

I love that closet!!!


----------



## laurayuki

wanted to add sex and the city 2 carrie's closet


----------



## Jeneen

^ gasp!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Wow. I hope Carrie runs off with Aidan so I can marry Big and get that closet!


----------



## Winterbaby

Nina Garcia's closet.


----------



## betty.lee

laurayuki said:


> wanted to add sex and the city 2 carrie's closet



gasp..i can't believe i've been mia for 5 days and totally missed this.  sigh..i like it better than the first closet big made.  this one seems to have more character..could be that it's just filled with clothes tho.


----------



## RubyPrincess168

Personally, I like the version of this closet from the first SATC movie. This one screams his-and-hers and the styles don't mesh well.


----------



## laurayuki

aparently they downsized (to reflect the economy)... i dont really understand why since everything else in this movie is "so economic" LOL


----------



## .pursefiend.

RubyPrincess168 said:


> Personally, I like the version of this closet from the first SATC movie. This one screams his-and-hers and the styles don't mesh well.


 

i agree. that was a great closet


----------



## DC-Cutie

it looks more like a nightclub bar than a closet with all the blue lighting


----------



## chynaxdawl

maybe the blue lighting's a uv light santizer for the shoes? i was thinking that would be a cool feature to have in a closet, haha.


----------



## trisha48228

I also like the first one better.  DC, the nightclub is funny!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

WOW! On the SATC 2 closet. It seems that Carrie is CL overloaded. What happened to the Manolo loving Carrie we have grown to love Guess she is testing him a lesson since he was gripping.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love this thread! Great inspiration since I will finally begin working on changing an extra bedroom in my house into my dressing room this weekend


----------



## chicago.style

I love closets that look meticulously organized. When living in a tiny city apartment using space economically is a must.


----------



## LaurieAnn

I really like Nina Garcia's closet.  It's not so way, way out that it's unachievable. Love how she has her Hermes and Tiffany boxes in her closet.


----------



## mcangelcm

LaurieAnn said:


> I really like Nina Garcia's closet.  It's not so way, way out that it's unachievable. Love how she has her Hermes and Tiffany boxes in her closet.




ITA!  I really really like it.  So functional.  We are re-doing our closets, so I will have to show her closet pics to my husband!


----------



## bluejinx

LaurieAnn said:


> I really like Nina Garcia's closet.  It's not so way, way out that it's unachievable. Love how she has her Hermes and Tiffany boxes in her closet.



Stupid question, but what in the world is big enough at tiffanys to have come in purse size boxes?? That being said I do agree! That is a fantastic closet and seems achievable!


----------



## canada's

i really love the carrie's original closet from her own apartment. it was big enough for the regular person, but roomy and i loved the shelving for knick-knacks, frames, etc. 

these massive boutique-like closets really lack personality and aren't really special anymore since anyone with a spare bedroom converts this room to a big closet these days. it was a neat idea at one point, but definitely overdone now.


----------



## betty.lee

bluejinx said:


> Stupid question, but what in the world is big enough at tiffanys to have come in purse size boxes?? That being said I do agree! That is a fantastic closet and seems achievable!



not a stupid question.  tableware and i believe they have some bags.


----------



## bluejinx

betty.lee said:


> not a stupid question. tableware and i believe they have some bags.


 

heh. i thought tablewear, but then why are they in the closet? and they have bags? as in purses? i must be misunderstanding!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Tiffanys has a controlling interest in loeffer Randall, I believe.
But the only thing they sell under the tiffany name is SLG.   

Those boxes are the size for sterling hollow ware (tea sets, bowls, platters, cocktail sets) or crystal/china


----------



## RoseCheval

Omg these closets are fabulous! I would love to move into any one of them. I really love the sex and the city closet.. I think I will go watch the movie now!


----------



## RubyPrincess168

I love the bedroom more than the closet that goes with it, but the closet has it's pluses too.


----------



## francyFG

I love Nina's closet. Clean, neat, well organized and not unreachable as other celebs closet. 


Winterbaby said:


> Nina Garcia's closet.


----------



## Vintage Leather

bluejinx said:


> heh. i thought tablewear, but then why are they in the closet? and they have bags? as in purses? i must be misunderstanding!!



Wow... And in a week, I am proven wrong.  Apparently it's Lambertson-Truex instead of Loeffer Randall,
And, yes, in September, Tiffany & Co will be selling handbags. 
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-07-16/tiffany-unveils-holly-bags-on-web-ahead-of-debut.html


----------



## Bitten

Vintage Leather said:


> Wow... And in a week, I am proven wrong.  Apparently it's Lambertson-Truex instead of Loeffer Randall,
> And, yes, in September, Tiffany & Co will be selling handbags.
> http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-07-16/tiffany-unveils-holly-bags-on-web-ahead-of-debut.html



Wow! What an interesting branch out for T&Co, not something I'd have thought  they would do??


----------



## betty.lee

Vintage Leather said:


> Wow... And in a week, I am proven wrong.  Apparently it's Lambertson-Truex instead of Loeffer Randall,
> And, yes, in September, Tiffany & Co will be selling handbags.
> http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-07-16/tiffany-unveils-holly-bags-on-web-ahead-of-debut.html



that was a surprise to me as well. i was refering to some tote bags that tiffany's carries.


----------



## Migotka

Wow Nina's closet is amazing! I would love to move in XD

*francyFG*, this is a little off-topic, but would you mind sharing where you got the dress you are wearing in your avatar?


----------



## RACHEY07

This thread is amazing and i'm super jealous!! I'm actually trying to design my own dream closet. Please visit my thread and share your ideas... http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/help-me-design-my-dream-closet-610867.html

Thanks!!


----------



## jelts

I love this thread!


----------



## Sassys

any new closet pics?????


----------



## Spendaholic

i found this on the instyle usa website.

Ashley Tisdale.














*Inside Ashley Tisdale's Closet
SHOE CLOSET* An entire room is devoted to her collection of more than 250 pairs of brightly colored boots, peep-toes, and flats (from Louboutins to Dolce Vitas). "I hang out in here with friends&#8212;there's plenty of seating!" she says.

*SHELVING* "I leave my bags out for display&#8212;I definitely have a soft spot for my Chanels and Louis Vuittons, especially the Murakami bag."

*ORGANIZATION* Jewelry and accessories are stored mostly under glass on a central island in the clothing closet. "If I don't see something, I won't remember I have it," she explains. "In my last place I could never find anything." 

http://www.instyle.com/instyle/package/general/photos/0,,20302958_20180970_20793149,00.html


----------



## Spendaholic

My favourite closet would be from the film Nanny Diaries staring Scarlett Johansson.







i love the built in dressing table & shoes storage.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Wow, this is the mother of all dream closets! 



laurayuki said:


> wanted to add sex and the city 2 carrie's closet


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Spendaholic said:


> My favourite closet would be from the film Nanny Diaries staring Scarlett Johansson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the built in dressing table & shoes storage.


----------



## Sassys

nothing new :bump:


----------



## FullyLoaded

Tamara Mellon of Jimmy Choo. Harper's Bazaar has a video of her new UES home.


----------



## materialgurl

^ beautiful!! she is stunning as well!


----------



## shopalot

I can only image how many shoes she has!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

here's the link to the video
http://www.harpersbazaar.com/magazine/feature-articles/tamara-mellon-interview-0910


----------



## missgiannina

talldrnkofwater said:


> here's the link to the video
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/magazine/feature-articles/tamara-mellon-interview-0910




her home is beautiful!!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I love how the shelves slide out, so she has at least twice as many as pictured. Whe they guy asked her how many she said 400, I know she knows how many and I'm sure it's more than that.

I wonder if she wears any other brand.


----------



## aclineo

Mariah carey's closet is definitely my #1 dream closet . . . her shoe section alone is bigger than my house!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

From the Harper article, it says "Minty may be only a few years away from stealing into her mother's closet, where Mellon *houses a selection of her more than 1,000 pairs of Jimmy Choos* in all manner of heights, shapes, styles, and colors."  My, I would love even just 1% of her closet


----------



## lily25

Carrie Bradshaw's old closet


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I actually really like Carrie's old closet in her tiny studio. Despite it's modest size, it has a lot of character and charm.


----------



## DC-Cutie

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ I actually really like Carrie's old closet in her tiny studio. Despite it's modest size, it has a lot of character and charm.



same here.  The new closet reminds me of a night club, with all the lights and glass.  The old closet is quintessential Carrie.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> here's the link to the video
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/magazine/feature-articles/tamara-mellon-interview-0910


 

wow! Love it. I love how organized it is.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow Momma Jimmy Choo has beautiful home. Nice closet!


----------



## Martina_Italy

FullyLoaded said:


> Tamara Mellon of Jimmy Choo. Harper's Bazaar has a video of her new UES home.




OMG. Look at all those shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roxys

I can't believe I hadn't seen this thread before! I love it! Mariah's is by far my fave, I also love Carries closet from SATC.


----------



## lily25

Blair Waldorf's


----------



## jelts

Such a lovely thread deserves a :bump:


----------



## Stephanie*

A very inspirational thread, lots of ideas here


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wowzers to Blair's closet


----------



## mzbag

Blair's closet is lovely so tidy and organized very roomy.

Looks like the dressing room is included.


----------



## Barbora

lily25 said:


> Carrie Bradshaw's old closet



This is my dream closet. I don't really like the "boutique" closets, they lack personality. This closet has personality, is home-y and very believable. It's the simplicity and homeyness (I just made up my own word) I really like. That's how I want my future closet to appeal to others. Only to have Carrie's clothes now...


----------



## Deconstruction

This thread has been so inspirational -- I am currently redoing my closet and have so many ideas now!


----------



## Purrrfect

All these are amazing...


----------



## .pursefiend.

love love loveee blair's closet


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I really like Blairs!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Omg, can't believe I just found this thread...clothes, shoes AND organization!!!  I think I'm in heaven.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

http://www.elledecor.com/image/tid/5828?designer=&thumbs=1&page=5

here's another link


----------



## Sassys

:bump:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

http://blueflyclosetconfessions.com/videos/bethenny_frankel

Bethennys closet


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bethenny is funny!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

her shoes are so organized.  
I have that dvf dress in olive that shes wearing in the photo


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

~Fabulousity~ said:


> http://blueflyclosetconfessions.com/videos/bethenny_frankel
> 
> Bethennys closet


 

OMG! TY! She is my fave of all the shows. Love that her closet wasn't over OVER the top. I love celeb closet that look inviting. With that being said,regardless of how Mimi's looks, I could still do cartwheels down each row lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^ I know right! me too! LOL!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> her shoes are so organized.
> I have that dvf dress in olive that shes wearing in the photo


 

OOOH I see u got those sequin shorts! They look good on you!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yes.  Dont know where or when I'm going to wear them, but I love them.  lol.  
thanks


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ yes. Dont know where or when I'm going to wear them, but I love them. lol.
> thanks


 

They are Fab! congrats on a great Buy!


----------



## tasoula

allen446 said:


> mariah carey's closet might have competition :boxing:
> 
> Too bad she hasn't shown it yet, I would buy a home with $500,000.
> 
> Inside designer Vera Wang's closet
> 
> harpersbazaar.com/cm/shared/images/vera-wang-FA-0507-lg.jpg
> 
> harpersbazaar.com/cm/shared/images/vera-wang-closet-FA-0507-lg.jpg harpersbazaar.com/cm/shared/images/vera-wang-bags-FA-0507-lg.jpg
> 
> images.oprah.com/images/tows/200709/20070914/20070914_302_350x263.jpg
> images.oprah.com/images/tows/200709/20070914/20070914_304_350x263.jpg  images.oprah.com/images/tows/200709/20070914/20070914_303_350x263.jpg


friend if you find victoria's closet pic add here to see them thank's


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Found this pic in the Khloe and Lamar Kardashian thread:
Khloe's shoe closet


----------



## Julide

talldrnkofwater said:


> Found this pic in the Khloe and Lamar Kardashian thread:
> Khloe's shoe closet



That's a whole lot of red soles I see!!!


----------



## Samia

I get excited everytime I see this thread on top!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Nice!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love the closet   I could play dress up in there all day long....

Now, where is the rest of the closet?


----------



## annemerrick

I LOVE the shoe closet....that is what I need!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

talldrnkofwater said:


> Found this pic in the Khloe and Lamar Kardashian thread:
> Khloe's shoe closet


 

Ty for posting...yummy!


----------



## bridgetshops925

That shoe closet is TDF. Look at all those red soles...*swoon*


----------



## yoglood

I would love to see the rest of her closet as well! Anybody have pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

yoglood said:


> I would love to see the rest of her closet as well! Anybody have pics?


 
ask Rob via Twitter to take more pics...


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> Found this pic in the Khloe and Lamar Kardashian thread:
> Khloe's shoe closet


 

woowwwww!


----------



## Mree43

Wow! Those closets are amazing! They aren't closets, they are rooms! Would love to have one of those one day.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Robs a slacker and a teaser.  How is he only going to take a pic of the shoe closet and not the rest?  its not like he has anything else to do.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^ so true lol


----------



## e_nmn_m

I was impressed with this customization of the Ikea pax wardrobe frame:

http://roncesrenodiary.blogspot.com/2010/10/ikea-lovehate.html

There is nothing that can't benefit from a little crown/floor moulding.


----------



## xichic

Khloe's shoe close is AMAZING. wow


----------



## xichic

i love this closet thread. is there a thread with tPF member's closet pictures?  cant seem to locate one....


----------



## marie-lou

^^I was wondering the same... Maybe we should start one. I bet some of the ladies here have impressive closets as well!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

marie-lou said:


> ^^I was wondering the same... Maybe we should start one. I bet some of the ladies here have impressive closets as well!



*peanutbabycakes* has a beautiful closet....she has a lovely Collections thread! 

As for celebrities....I didn't really like Tamara Mellon's closet.

I loved Ashley Tisdale's, and the closet from Nanny Diaries. And of course, Mariah Carey's. I just love how spacious those closets were.


----------



## citrus

e_nmn_m said:


> I was impressed with this customization of the Ikea pax wardrobe frame:
> 
> http://roncesrenodiary.blogspot.com/2010/10/ikea-lovehate.html
> 
> There is nothing that can't benefit from a little crown/floor moulding.



Amazing the ideas some people have - thanks for posting


----------



## carlinha

omg i can't believe i just found this thread!  i LOVE it... i love to dream 

i can't believe this hasn't been posted on here, my dream (shoe) closet, Christina Aguilera (but with glass doors )


----------



## Geminiz06

^WOW


----------



## laurayuki

^^  yes it has been posted. along with several other celebrities who were in the same closet article way back in the days... search the thread and you'll see various other celebrity's closet in the same article.


----------



## Martina_Italy

carlinha said:


> omg i can't believe i just found this thread!  i LOVE it... i love to dream
> 
> i can't believe this hasn't been posted on here, my dream (shoe) closet, Christina Aguilera (but with glass doors )





This is insanely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

carlinha said:


> omg i can't believe i just found this thread!  i LOVE it... i love to dream
> 
> i can't believe this hasn't been posted on here, my dream (shoe) closet, Christina Aguilera (but with glass doors )




ahh amazing!!!!!! 

Although it really irks me how her shoes aren't color coordinated!


----------



## AlovesJ

carlinha said:


> omg i can't believe i just found this thread!  i LOVE it... i love to dream
> 
> i can't believe this hasn't been posted on here, my dream (shoe) closet, Christina Aguilera (but with glass doors )



ahhh...to live that life. Could you imagine going to picking out your shoes, and having so many options.


----------



## ellielily

allen446 said:


> Julie Janklow's acrylic-and-glass, 500 sq ft. dressing room was created by the builder of the Christian Louboutin boutique in downtown New York, and inspired by the movie, _Mommie Dearest_.


 
Do I see wire hangers? Lol, sorry I just had to!

Mommie Dearest closet was amazing. I'd love to have a maid who opens boxes and boxes of designer goods while I lay on a white chaise sipping bubbly.


----------



## Samia

I love the colors in this one:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^beautiful!


----------



## cherrylollipops

I found this adorable picture of a smaller closet, I might try to do that!


----------



## Samia

^ That is so cute!


----------



## Sassys

ellielily said:


> Do I see wire hangers? Lol, sorry I just had to!
> 
> Mommie Dearest closet was amazing. I'd love to have a maid who opens boxes and boxes of designer goods while I lay on a white chaise sipping bubbly.


 
I agree darling.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Samia said:


> I love the colors in this one:


 
Love the color of the armoire and the mirrored chest! I want both!


----------



## Sassys

Don't know if these were posted, but here is Mariah and Nick's LA Home Closet.  I perfer her NYC closet


----------



## Sassys

one more


----------



## xlovely

^ Thanks for the pics! I never met a closet I didn't like, but I really don't like their LA closet. Looks like a cheap store in downtown LA.


----------



## citrus

Not liking the glass at all


----------



## ms.l

Okai since we are talking about wardrobes i need an opinion over here.. *HELP !*

i have already designed a new walk-in closet and it will be done by next week.. anyhows on the inside closet wall, do you think i should add a wallpaper to make it more fancy or the normal solid color will be fine?


----------



## xichic

i personally like wallpaper but such a pain to take out when you are tired of it. no matter what you choose, just put some detail in it or some nice finishings, which i'm sure you will !  congrats!


ms.l said:


> Okai since we are talking about wardrobes i need an opinion over here.. *HELP !*
> 
> i have already designed a new walk-in closet and it will be done by next week.. anyhows on the inside closet wall, do you think i should add a wallpaper to make it more fancy or the normal solid color will be fine?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Sassys said:


> one more


 
Not a fan of the la one. My heart belongs to her ny one still lol!


----------



## nillacobain

Dita just posted a pic of her closet on Twitter:



> A peek into my chinoserie-style closet which is being photographed for a major magazine today.


 
http://twitpic.com/354r5g


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Not a fan of the la one. My heart belongs to her ny one still lol!


 

I agree, that LA closet looks too sterile


----------



## Samia

Dita's closet is :weird::weird:


----------



## .pursefiend.

Samia said:


> Dita's closet is :weird::weird:


 
right those heads would give me nightmares


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ so true!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> right those heads would give me nightmares


 

 I clicked on and clicked right off once I saw those


----------



## 5elle

Could not deal with the heads in Dita's closet. Reminds me of Mombi's room of heads in Return to Oz.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Wow I adore Dita but not a fan of her closet(even though I love her pink and blue fur pieces). or should I say not what I expected. But what should I have expected? lol!


----------



## alexandra28

OMG... I am so excited i found this thread. I am getting so many ideas for my next house!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Wow I adore Dita but not a fan of her closet(even though I love her pink and blue fur pieces). or should I say *not what I expected. But what should I have expected?* lol!


 

yeah since she is a bit out there lol


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Just wanted to say I found a great website/blog where this woman (Laura Cattano) is basically hired to "organize" people's homes, especially closets! What's nice, is that these are regular people dealing with small, apartment-sized closets in NYC so definitely some inspiration for all us non-Mariah Carey folk!! She has amazing before and after pictures. 

I didn't know how to post the pictures since it's a Flash website but click on 
her website: http://lauracattano.com/projects.html
her blog: http://theorderobsessed.blogspot.com/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Thanks for the links! Its always good to see a great use of small space.


----------



## SaraBader

Juicyincouture - where is diamond two finger ring from? I am OBSESSED.


----------



## SaraBader

These closets are amazing....I surprising love Ashley Tisdale's.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

xichic said:


> i love this closet thread. is there a thread with tPF member's closet pictures? cant seem to locate one....





marie-lou said:


> ^^I was wondering the same... Maybe we should start one. I bet some of the ladies here have impressive closets as well!



This is a great idea! Does anyone want to start a threat where we could showcase our own closets?


----------



## LVLover

~Fabulousity~ said:


> http://blueflyclosetconfessions.com/videos/bethenny_frankel
> 
> Bethennys closet



Sorry to be off topic...but I love the cream sweater, what brand is it and how do you spell it? It sounds like she is calling it mu-she??


----------



## lilbluebear

I love that video of Bethenny's closet. Her narration of her own clothes was hilarious.


----------



## Sassys

:bump:


----------



## bagladyseattle

HermesNewbie said:


> This is a great idea! Does anyone want to start a threat where we could showcase our own closets?


 
I am planning to showcase my own closets after we finishing my building closet project.  It should be at least 90% completed by  after Christmas or mid of Jan.


----------



## bagladyseattle

~Fabulousity~ said:


> http://blueflyclosetconfessions.com/videos/bethenny_frankel
> 
> Bethennys closet


 
Oh yeah, she is hilarious!  She is my fav in Real Housewives of NY.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bagladyseattle said:


> I am planning to showcase my own closets after we finishing my building closet project.  It should be at least 90% completed by  after Christmas or mid of Jan.



That would be great! I will get some current photos of my closet as well. Hopefully others will join us!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Bethenny is hilarious "this would fit kelly because its a shirt"


----------



## tiffanystar

HermesNewbie said:


> This is a great idea! Does anyone want to start a threat where we could showcase our own closets?



Please, please start a thread showcasing members closets. I love this thread so much. I'm hoping to have a walk in wardrobe (I'm in England) built next year. It's my dream.


----------



## wildcherry21

I posted this in the Home Decor thread but I love Olivia Wilde's closet!  So gorgeous!

Those mirrored dressers are still available at Anthropologie but they are $1300 a pop!


----------



## aa12

where is this one from?? It is beautiful!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^it sure is


----------



## Jeneen

tiffanystar said:


> Please, please start a thread showcasing members closets. I love this thread so much. I'm hoping to have a walk in wardrobe (I'm in England) built next year. It's my dream.


 
I think there is a "show us your closet" thread in here... searching brb


----------



## Jeneen

Ah-Ha:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/ladies-and-gents-show-me-your-closets-502802.html


----------



## tiffanystar

Thanks Jeneen


----------



## stefvilla

Love Nicole Richie's closet- it looks a bit cramped in there but I would die to start digging around all that clothes!


----------



## betty.lee

wildcherry21 said:


> I posted this in the Home Decor thread but I love Olivia Wilde's closet!  So gorgeous!
> 
> Those mirrored dressers are still available at Anthropologie but they are $1300 a pop!



there's an inspired one like it at pier one.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^and i got the pier one dresser and i love it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Pier one has one  gotta check it out


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I wanna know about the purple armoire


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Pier one has one  gotta check it out


 

they sure do. i got it over the summer


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got my mirrored dresser and 2 nightstands from Tuesday Morning for about $500!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I got my mirrored dresser and 2 nightstands from Tuesday Morning for about $500!!


 

online or is that a store here?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I got my mirrored dresser and 2 nightstands from Tuesday Morning for about $500!!


 

great find the one in my area never has anything I want


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> online or is that a store here?


 
in-store.  The location off of Leesburg Pike, right before you get to Bailey's crossroads.  Right near Target, Home Good, etc.  It's one of the best, far as selection, in the area.

I was waiting in line to get this set, because I called the store and the Manager said "we're only getting 2 sets per store" WTF!!!!  So there I was with Dunkin coffee and a muffin, waiting in line.  But it paid off.

Sorry to hijack the thread


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> in-store. The location off of Leesburg Pike, right before you get to Bailey's crossroads. Right near Target, Home Good, etc. It's one of the best, far as selection, in the area.
> 
> I was waiting in line to get this set, because I called the store and the Manager said "we're only getting 2 sets per store" WTF!!!! So there I was with Dunkin coffee and a muffin, waiting in line. But it paid off.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread


 

i might have to pay this store a visit since its right down the street


----------



## kbella86

these closets are really nice but some are excessive. Like Eva has over 100 pairs of jeans it looks like. I could never have that many. Seriously I only have 5 pairs, either balenciaga or jbrand and I wear them all the time..


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Bluefly presents Kimora Lee Simmons- Closet Confessions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08KePKnHtWM


----------



## deelaa

I abosolutely  Kimora!!!!....Her closet is to die for!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Thanks Dee! I could watch an hours worth of her going through her closet. That's not even a third of all she owns I bet.

Love all her Hello Kitty items too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thanks Dee Dee! I wonder if her current closet is as big as the one she had at the house she shared with Russell that thing was TDF!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Awwww shucks,ladies,you are welcome I have watched it 3 times already lol!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks Dee for posting.  Damn, i wish that was a little bit longer.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Bluefly presents Kimora Lee Simmons- Closet Confessions
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08KePKnHtWM



Wow, that was her satellite closet!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^lol!



talldrnkofwater said:


> thanks Dee for posting. Damn, i wish that was a little bit longer.


 
you're welcome


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DeeDee, who is that in your Avatar?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

HermesNewbie said:


> DeeDee, who is that in your Avatar?


 
Dorothy Dandridge She is my favorite actress of all time.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Dorothy Dandridge



Thank you! Such a gorgeous woman!


----------



## RubyPrincess168

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Bluefly presents Kimora Lee Simmons- Closet Confessions
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08KePKnHtWM




Ah, the psychology of a person's closet and what it says about them!
KLS has issues!  The question becomes what level is she on the hoarding scale?
Level I. Household is considered standard. No special knowledge in working with the Chronically Disorganized is necessary.​Level II. Household requires professional organizers or related professionals to have additional knowledge and understanding of Chronic Disorganization.​Level III. Household may require services in addition to those a professional organizer and related professional can provide. Professional organizers and related professionals working with Level III households should have significant training in Chronic Disorganization and have developed a helpful community network of resources, especially mental health providers.​Level IV. Household needs the help of a professional organizer and a coordinated team of service providers. Psychological, medical issues or financial hardships are generally involved. Resources will be necessary to bring a household to a functional level. These services may include pest control services, "crime scene cleaners," financial counseling and licensed contractors and handypersons.​Level V. Household will require intervention from a wide range of agencies. Professional organizers should not venture directly into working solo with this type of household. The Level V household may be under the care of a conservator or be an inherited estate of a mentally ill individual. Assistance is needed from many sources. A team needs to be assembled. Members of the team should be identified before beginning additional work. These members may include social services and psychological/mental health representative (not applicable if inherited estate), conservator/trustee, building and zoning, fire and safety, landlord, legal aid and/or legal representatives. A written strategy needs to be outlined and contractual agreements made before proceeding.​I'd say a Level 2-3.  I believe her when she says it is her satellite closet.  I remember her feature in InStyle Magazine about her closet in her NJ house when she was married to Russell.  It was several rooms.  She had every LV bag ever made, over 500 pairs of jeans with 10 in regular rotation.  She said if she finds something she likes she buys it every color.  And clearly she's attracted to anything shiny!  I believe she has all her clothes, etc. cataloged on the computer.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^ why does that make her a hoarder because she likes to collect nice fashions? She said that she does donate alot to charity in one of her interviews, so I dont think she's a hoarder.


----------



## memory

Fabulosity: You don't think having 500 pairs of jeans and only wearing 10 is hoarding?


----------



## Gorgeous_Cocoa

I am really inspired by this thread I cant wait to design my closet


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

memory said:


> Fabulosity: You don't think having 500 pairs of jeans and only wearing 10 is hoarding?


 

Nope...I have several pairs and really only wear about 3 they are my fave


----------



## Longchamp

How coincidental that KLS is talking about her closet.  Her ex DH was just on Oprah today and he was talking about his new book about being rich and had nothing to do w/ money.

But when Oprah pushed him that it didn't hurt that he had millions, he ignored the comment and just kept saying "I do a lot of charity work"


----------



## .pursefiend.

i love kimora and that closet!


----------



## blah956

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Nope...I have several pairs and really only wear about 3 they are my fave



several pairs doesn't compare to hundreds of pairs


----------



## memory

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Nope...I have several pairs and really only wear about 3 they are my fave



If 500 jeans isn't hoarding, how many pairs would be?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have more cardigans than I care to even count, but that doesn't make me a hoarder. I just like cardigans **kanye shrug**

Those people on the TV show "Hoarders" have issues - just buying for no reason, no organization (thrown all over the place), getting into financial troubles, shopping/collecting has taken place of their social live and ruined family relationships - that's hoarding.  Kimora hardly has this problem, IMO.


----------



## memory

DC-Cutie said:


> I have more cardigans than I care to even count, but that doesn't make me a hoarder. I just like cardigans **kanye shrug**
> 
> Those people on the TV show "Hoarders" have issues - just buying for no reason, no organization (thrown all over the place), getting into financial troubles, shopping/collecting has taken place of their social live and ruined family relationships - that's hoarding.  Kimora hardly has this problem, IMO.




No, you're right - those people on Hoarders are really troubled, and obviously Kimora isn't like that.  I think I was just overwhelmed by the sheer quantity of clothes, and bags, you know?  I think its trying to imagine the storage issue - at what point does collecting start to go too far?  I have lots of skirts, for example, but if I only wore 1% of them I would be really stressed!


----------



## RubyPrincess168

Does the fact that she has organized the stuff into multiple closets mean she's not a hoarder?  I still think there is some underlying psychological or emotional issue.  Did she grow up poor?  Is this her way of showing the world she's wealthy - accumilating multiple closets full of fashions, shoes, and purses?  It also seems like she justifies some purchases by saying/thinking "Some day it'll go to my daughters" or "It's for my daughters".


----------



## trisha48228

imo ,  definitely hoarding.



memory said:


> Fabulosity: You don't think having 500 pairs of jeans and only wearing 10 is hoarding?


----------



## kcf68

Yeah there are different levels of hoarding.  She is an Organized Hoarder.  However everyone has their issues.  She has fabulous stuff and and "Closets".  My mother had six closet full of clothes and never had anything to wear.


----------



## lily25

KLS is a hoarder with maids who keep things organized. If she didn't have help she 'd be in a different show entirely.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kcf68 said:


> Yeah there are different levels of hoarding.  She is an Organized Hoarder.  However everyone has their issues.  She has fabulous stuff and and "Closets".  My mother had six closet full of clothes and never had anything to wear.



I totally agree.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ITA Kimora is an organized hoarder. it's kinda like a high-functioning alcoholic IMHO. i read you definition of Hoarder *DC* & i'm guilty. ;/

i am in the process of getting my life/closets/room organized.  baby steps!


----------



## betty.lee

i miss the closet pics...how about we continue. 

forgive me if these are already been posted, this thread is so long and i've been following it for quite some time so my memory gets foggy.

aerin lauder...i love the wallpaper or mural (whatever it is)






brian atwood...my closet could never be this clean





the sea of shoe's girl..love her!  love all the black!










and i don't know who these belong to, i got them off random blogs and can't remember where from.


----------



## ecmf

^^ I love all these pics I would kill for the second last one


----------



## candypants1100

this is the best thread ever!


----------



## shopalot

I never get tired of looking at these amazing closets!


----------



## betty.lee

ecmf said:


> ^^ I love all these pics I would kill for the second last one



i know..i love that bank of mirrors..and everything can get neatly closed up. 

i think this is part of aerin lauder's closet too.

*candypants*!  i know, i love this thread..i get super excited when i see it pop up with a new post.

*shopalot*! i love to drool and plot..one day!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I agree! Thank you.



betty.lee said:


> *i miss the closet pics...how about we continue. *
> 
> forgive me if these are already been posted, this thread is so long and i've been following it for quite some time so my memory gets foggy.
> 
> aerin lauder...i love the wallpaper or mural (whatever it is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian atwood...my closet could never be this clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sea of shoe's girl..love her! love all the black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i don't know who these belong to, i got them off random blogs and can't remember where from.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

love the last set of pics. 

Well,I guess I'm a hoarder because I have a lot of clothes.  Hell, I guess a lot of women on tpf will fall into some hoarding category.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love that black!


----------



## Cates

ohhh the black closets are amazing!  LOVE


----------



## megt10

I love this thread. I am about to do a renovation, add a loft and turn it into a 202 sq ft closet. It has given me so many ideas. Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## betty.lee

love this idea of framing your favorite shopping bags.


----------



## angelnyc89

betty.lee said:


>



I love this! I just wish the shoe closet was bigger and the outside of it like a black glass/mirror.

Here are some gorgeous dream closets, not sure if they were posted, found them off google.





So much space that needs to be filled with shoes & clothes!





I believe this is Mariah Carey's closets:









Oh and I die for Christina Aguilera's CL closet!!!





This is Elton John's sunglasses closet


----------



## angelnyc89

Ralph Lauren's person closet:





Sex and the City inspired:


----------



## callyne18

i would want to have Carrie Bradshaw's closet like this one!! really TDF!! 




ShopAddikt said:


> This is perfect! Not too big, not too small.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epEqDI09nkY


----------



## callyne18

wow!! that's amazing!!




e_nmn_m said:


> I was impressed with this customization of the Ikea pax wardrobe frame:
> 
> http://roncesrenodiary.blogspot.com/2010/10/ikea-lovehate.html
> 
> There is nothing that can't benefit from a little crown/floor moulding.


----------



## callyne18

loving every closets!! they're all TDF!! wish i have bigger closet, though i'm ok with my not so big - not too small closet. it just needs some organization!!


----------



## aleare

Awesome


----------



## Deborah1986

:bump::bump:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Here's an article about a woman who spent $175k to remake Carries closet.
http://www.styleite.com/media/carrie-bradshaw-closet-replica/


----------



## angelnyc89

^Thats crazy!!! This is the closet and it is beautiful!!! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## betty.lee

that's kinda coo coo.  the closet is gorgeous tho.  all 3 of carries closets are buried in this thread somewhere.


----------



## DearBuddha

Oh, wow! I love, love, LOVE the whole framed shopping bag as a design element! I'm so going to do that once I get myself a larger closet!


----------



## allen446

Check out this site, its a dream
http://www.thecoveteur.com/


----------



## .pursefiend.

carrie's closet in the first movie was better than the 2nd IMO


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

175k on a dressing room, must be nice! and I agree pursefiend that closet was cute and perfect not too much and not too small


----------



## Samia

Thats a really nice closet!
I agree Carrie's closet in the first movie was nicer than the one in the 2nd movie.


----------



## betty.lee

allen446 said:


> Check out this site, its a dream
> http://www.thecoveteur.com/



love that site..i frequent it and drool quite a bit.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

DearBuddha said:


> Oh, wow! *I love, love, LOVE the whole framed shopping bag as a design element!* I'm so going to do that once I get myself a larger closet!


 
Me too!



allen446 said:


> Check out this site, its a dream
> http://www.thecoveteur.com/


 
Thank you for the link


----------



## FullyLoaded

That's a lucky wife to have someone come in a build your closet straight off the movie screen.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Yes!


----------



## Sassys

BEHOLD MY DREAM CLOSET.  Come on Powerball or Mega Millions !!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^that's fabulous!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Sassys said:


> BEHOLD MY DREAM CLOSET. Come on Powerball or Mega Millions !!!




Amazing!!


----------



## Sassys

oregonfanlisa said:


> Amazing!!


 


~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^that's fabulous!


 

I must have it!!!!


----------



## betty.lee

omg!  so loving it!  thanks for posting!


----------



## Sassys

betty.lee said:


> omg! so loving it! thanks for posting!


 

Anytime!! I could watch this video all day long lol


----------



## megt10

Sassys said:


> BEHOLD MY DREAM CLOSET. Come on Powerball or Mega Millions !!!



 Wow, thanks for posting this! I just sent the link to my contractor and cabinet maker. I love the boot idea. That was something that I hadn't even thought about. I am starting construction on my dream closet next week and the link has given me even more ideas.


----------



## FlipDiver

400+ pairs of shoes!

Where does she keep her shoe boxes?  I'm very anal about keeping my CL and LV shoes in their boxes...


----------



## betty.lee

hmmmm..wonder if she's a tpf member!  hehe.

oh *megt10*..can't wait to see a closet reveal from you!!


----------



## megt10

betty.lee said:


> hmmmm..wonder if she's a tpf member! hehe.
> 
> oh *megt10*..can't wait to see a closet reveal from you!!


 Thanks betty.lee. I can't wait to reveal either, lol. As it is it will be a slow process I am sure but I will document it as we go along. I gave my cabinet maker the deposit today. He said that he watched the video that I sent him and thought it was awesome. He wants to incorporate the pull out hooks as well as the boot holders. I have pushed him a lot in the past 2 years with thinking outside the box.


----------



## RubyPrincess168

The Feb21 issue of HELLO magazine has alot of photos of Tamara Ecclestone's closet in it.  It's just insane! I think it's on the newstands now - it's usually a week behind because it's a british mag.

http://www.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/201102144948/exclusive/tamara-ecclestone/interview/1/


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Sassys said:


> BEHOLD MY DREAM CLOSET.  Come on Powerball or Mega Millions !!!




OH GOOD LORD!!!! You know how I desperately need that!!! it's almost perfect I mean the laundry and ironing area, but the bag closet is I think missing.


----------



## Samia

Sassys said:


> BEHOLD MY DREAM CLOSET.  Come on Powerball or Mega Millions !!!




Wow! perfect closet and great use of space!


----------



## angelnyc89

Sassys said:


> BEHOLD MY DREAM CLOSET.  Come on Powerball or Mega Millions !!!





Thanks gorgeous! Now I need that!


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> BEHOLD MY DREAM CLOSET.  Come on Powerball or Mega Millions !!!




Thanks for posting!  This is a great closet!  Beautiful, but also very functional!


----------



## megt10

Bornsocialite26 said:


> OH GOOD LORD!!!! You know how I desperately need that!!! it's almost perfect I mean the laundry and ironing area, but the bag closet is I think missing.


 
I agree the closet is nearly perfect but with 400 + pairs of shoes you would think there would be a space for bags as well. When my project gets started I have earmarked a large portion of my closet for handbags. Then again I don't have 400 pairs of shoes, lol.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> BEHOLD MY DREAM CLOSET.  Come on Powerball or Mega Millions !!!



Amazing! I love the chandelier and the laundry center, but where are her handbags??


----------



## talldrnkofwater

They thought of everything!


----------



## betty.lee

HermesNewbie said:


> Amazing! I love the chandelier and the laundry center, but where are her handbags??



yea, where are her handbags?  hmmm..she must not be a member of TPF either..

would be funny and cool if she was tho.


----------



## OlgaMUA

it's a great closet and all... but I'm a purger.. I get tired of something, I sell or donate.

I'd forget I even had half the stuff.


----------



## Miss T

I'm obsessed with that closet. So pretty and so functional!


----------



## PriscillaW

had to post this guy on Deviant Art who designed a marble closet.

http://iwan-artwork.deviantart.com/art/3D-Dressing-Room-122460831


----------



## betty.lee

http://www.desiretoinspire.net/storage/misc-rooms/countryhome.jpg
love all the wood.


----------



## Samia

PriscillaW said:


> had to post this guy on Deviant Art who designed a marble closet.
> 
> http://iwan-artwork.deviantart.com/art/3D-Dressing-Room-122460831








This is gorgeous!


----------



## Samia

betty.lee said:


> http://www.desiretoinspire.net/storage/misc-rooms/countryhome.jpg
> love all the wood.



Love the wood too, but if this was my closet, it would be too messy!


----------



## Samia

RubyPrincess168 said:


> The Feb21 issue of HELLO magazine has alot of photos of Tamara Ecclestone's closet in it.  It's just insane! I think it's on the newstands now - it's usually a week behind because it's a british mag.
> 
> http://www.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/201102144948/exclusive/tamara-ecclestone/interview/1/



This looks good!! I love how the bags are displayed.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> BEHOLD MY DREAM CLOSET. Come on Powerball or Mega Millions !!!





 gah!!   Gorgeous!


----------



## angelnyc89

This is gorgeous! I wish they have shelves to display the bags & shoes and closet doors to hide the clothes


----------



## authenticplease

This was on Popsugar.com today....love the way this lady can take a small closet and make the most of the space:O)

http://www.theinsidesource.com/article/culture/closette-melanie-fascitelli


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Forgive me if this has already been posted. I know some expressed that they want more actual images and less videos but I love seeing them both

Bluefly Closet Confessions - Kyle Richards from RHOBH


----------



## FullyLoaded

I love her & her sister's style- hopefully someone can scan it! 




Samia said:


> This looks good!! I love how the bags are displayed.


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## blah956

angelnyc89 said:


>



these pics make me wish i had a professional organizer/interior designer in my life!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

angelnyc89 said:


> This is gorgeous! I wish they have shelves to display the bags & shoes and closet doors to hide the clothes



Oh wow!!! this closet just changed my idea of a dream closet!


----------



## ladysarah

it looks lovely - but for me it would simply take too long to decide how to dress if I had so many clothes. I hang my clothes as outfits so they are ready to go... I review every season and thats it...


----------



## Sassys

Parts of Khloe Kardashian's Closet


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Parts of Khloe Kardashian's Closet


----------



## Martina_Italy

angelnyc89 said:


>





My dream is to have something like this!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Sassys said:


> Parts of Khloe Kardashian's Closet





 Look at all those Louboutins!!!


----------



## SJF

Great closets all of them


----------



## Sassys

Video of Tamara Mellon's closet


----------



## Perfect Day

Tamara has real class, nice video, thanks


----------



## AEGIS

i like to buy things in every color so....but i dont hoard


----------



## Samia

Tamara's closet is amazing!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^She sure does -- wow! She has an amazing sense of style!

Sorry for the dumb question, but does Jimmy Choo have anything to do with the line anymore?


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I have gone through a lot of the pages, but I haven't seen them all.

One of my first thoughts was - _who puts away all those shoes?_ For example in Khloe Kardashian's closet...all those shoes. I love them  but do you have to hire a 'shoe wrangler' just to care for the shoes alone?


----------



## angelnyc89

I love Tamara's closet. She has a lot of nice stuff!


----------



## DC-Cutie

HermesNewbie said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but does Jimmy Choo have anything to do with the line anymore?



no...


----------



## citrus

Love Tamara - she looks different, fillers perhaps? 

Still very classy and beautiful.


----------



## RubyPrincess168

RubyPrincess168 said:


> The Feb21 issue of HELLO magazine has alot of photos of Tamara Ecclestone's closet in it. It's just insane! I think it's on the newstands now - it's usually a week behind because it's a british mag.
> 
> http://www.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/201102144948/exclusive/tamara-ecclestone/interview/1/


 
Her sister Petra's closet:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1350156/Petra-Ecclestone-defends-privileged-lifestyle.html
Love her use of the under-the-stairs space:
http://thepitwalk.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/petra-ecclestone-shoes-closet.png

Melania ***** has a pretty drool worthy closet.
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1655917152727

And I like Susan Casden's closet (all couture!)
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=244082&d=1188150446
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=244084&d=1188150446


----------



## GirlieShoppe

RubyPrincess168 said:


> Melania ***** has a pretty drool worthy closet.
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1655917152727
> 
> And I like Susan Casden's closet (all couture!)
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=244082&d=1188150446
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=244084&d=1188150446



Wow, Melania is a lucky, lucky lady! She is so gorgeous and her son is adorable!

Susan Casden's closet isn't too shabby either! I love all of her Birkins!


----------



## juneping

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^She sure does -- wow! She has an amazing sense of style!
> 
> *Sorry for the dumb question, but does Jimmy Choo have anything to do with the line anymore?*



i read an article...his niece sold him out. it's a very disheartening story.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

juneping said:


> i read an article...his niece sold him out. it's a very disheartening story.



Wow, I didn't know that. I hope he made some money out of the deal.


----------



## serene

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Forgive me if this has already been posted. I know some expressed that they want more actual images and less videos but I love seeing them both
> 
> Bluefly Closet Confessions - Kyle Richards from RHOBH




I like how relaxed she is  makes me want to be friends with her


----------



## MPI




----------



## MPI




----------



## MPI

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Bluefly Closet Confessions - Kyle Richards


I choose this closet for me


----------



## Sassys

Oprah's Closet
http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Chantelle-Tours-Oprahs-Closet-Video


----------



## RubyPrincess168

Regarding Kylie Richard's closet:
1. I love her hair!
2.  Why is she still hanging on to all that stuff that she doesn't like anymore? Purge!  Resale shop!  Ebay!


----------



## bobobob

Loren Ridinger's closet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sijpvhu_xuk


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^her closet is amazing. Her Birkin collection is beautiful. Heck her CL collection is beautiful. Beautiful closet. Thank you for posting.


----------



## bling*lover

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^her closet is amazing. Her Birkin collection is beautiful. Heck her CL collection is beautiful. Beautiful closet. Thank you for posting.


 
Could not agree more, her whole fashion collection is amazing and so is she!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Wow, Loren Ridinger has an amazing closet! I didn't know who she was so I Googled her. My daughter has that exact same "One Shoe Can Change Your Life - Cinderella" plaque hanging over her closet it door.


----------



## RubyPrincess168

bobobob said:


> Loren Ridinger's closet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sijpvhu_xuk


 
I have no idea who she is, and I had trouble focusing on the closet due to the somewhat obvious plastic surgery she looks like she's had done.  As for the closet, it's hard to grasp the layout because the video goes so quickly, and I was put-off by all the plastic on the hangers.  It made me think of the things people would put over their sofa or carpeting to protect it.


----------



## Perfect Day

bobobob said:


> Loren Ridinger's closet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sijpvhu_xuk



Loren Ridinger has some gorgeous exotics, love her style.


----------



## Samia

bobobob said:


> Loren Ridinger's closet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sijpvhu_xuk



LOVE her closet!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Poker player Beth Shak- her CL collection

http://shoes.tv/video/closet-confessionals-beth-shak


----------



## RubyPrincess168

Wow.  That's more indepth than any of the previous video interviews here have been.


----------



## Seanymph

RubyPrincess168 said:


> I have no idea who she is, *and I had trouble focusing on the closet due to the somewhat obvious plastic surgery she looks like she's had done.*  As for the closet, it's hard to grasp the layout because the video goes so quickly, *and I was put-off by all the plastic on the hangers*.  It made me think of the things people would put over their sofa or carpeting to protect it.




HaHa!!!!!:lolots: I so couldn't take my eyes of her face. It looks so... tight!!! And yes I agree with the plastic. I thought I was in my local cleaners.


----------



## Seanymph

talldrnkofwater said:


> Poker player Beth Shak- her CL collection
> 
> http://shoes.tv/video/closet-confessionals-beth-shak




I love shoes like the next gal, but to only own Louboutins and no other shoe? I'm not saying you shouldn't love what you love,but it just seems like that's all these female celebs have in there closet. I mean Louboutin is not the be all end all. Just my opinion.


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Loren Ridinger's closet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sijpvhu_xuk



Her closet is amazing! Thanks for posting!


----------



## christymarie340

RubyPrincess168 said:


> I have no idea who she is, and I had trouble focusing on the closet due to the somewhat obvious plastic surgery she looks like she's had done.  As for the closet, it's hard to grasp the layout because the video goes so quickly, and I was put-off by all the plastic on the hangers.  It made me think of the things people would put over their sofa or carpeting to protect it.



 me too! And her ring-holy crap!! Who is she anyway?


----------



## juneping

Sassys said:


> Oprah's Closet
> http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Chantelle-Tours-Oprahs-Closet-Video



very functional...i really like it.
but i honestly wouldn't eat in there....she's such a gracious hostess to provide orderves and champagne...i don't have sound on my computer...did oprah offer the lady a pair of loubs??


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

juneping said:


> very functional...i really like it.
> but i honestly wouldn't eat in there....she's such a gracious hostess to provide orderves and champagne...i don't have sound on my computer...did oprah offer the lady a pair of loubs??



She did. And they were gorge.


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> Poker player Beth Shak- her CL collection
> 
> http://shoes.tv/video/closet-confessionals-beth-shak


 
love her closet. but i couldn't stand her voice.


----------



## authenticplease

Kate Bosworth and Zoey Deschanel's closets

http://www.thefabricofourlives.com/...er&utm_content=closet&utm_campaign=TFOML_2011


----------



## RubyPrincess168

authenticplease said:


> Kate Bosworth and Zoey Deschanel's closets
> 
> http://www.thefabricofourlives.com/...er&utm_content=closet&utm_campaign=TFOML_2011


 
Kate constantly stroking the clothes was a little creepy.  And I think that might be a "prop" closet, not her real closet.


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe
http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/video/inside-rachel-zoes-closet-14166084


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## am2022

lovely closets!


----------



## bobobob

Professional poker player Beth Shak


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump (Real Housewives of Beverly Hills)


----------



## betty.lee

i think this is kelly wearstler's closet.


----------



## Sassys

any new pics/video?


----------



## MCF

I love closets! I hope one day I'll be able to have an awesome closet.


----------



## chanel*liz

can i post my closet on here?


----------



## Touch

chanel*liz said:


> can i post my closet on here?


YES!!!!!!! who doesnt love eye candy? or you might wanna make a thread for it thats all yours


----------



## Sassys

Not sure whose closet this belongs to, but OMG


----------



## angelnyc89

^OMG is right!


----------



## Lexiii

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! we need to find out whose closet that is!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sassys said:


> Not sure whose closet this belongs to, but OMG


 

I've sen this closet, I think its been posted in here before.  Iirc it might belong to the lady who designed Paris Hiltons closet, or she designed this closet also.  Off to look for the owner.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oops


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I found it!!!
It was designed by Paris Hiltons designer.  Here is the link to her portfolios
http://www.fayeresnick.com/portfolios/lilliannevarez.html


----------



## girlfrommoscow

talldrnkofwater said:


> i found it!!!
> It was designed by paris hiltons designer.  Here is the link to her portfolios
> http://www.fayeresnick.com/portfolios/lilliannevarez.html



this is hands down my favorite closet ever!!


----------



## Seanymph

talldrnkofwater said:


> I found it!!!
> It was designed by Paris Hiltons designer.  Here is the link to her portfolios
> http://www.fayeresnick.com/portfolios/lilliannevarez.html




OMG!!! Wow.


----------



## Prada_Princess

talldrnkofwater said:


> I found it!!!
> It was designed by Paris Hiltons designer.  Here is the link to her portfolios
> http://www.fayeresnick.com/portfolios/lilliannevarez.html



Incredible closet.  The best ever by a long way.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Incredible!! I had no idea Faye Resnick was an interior designer. She is very talented! The photos of Kyle Richards' house (Unmanksy Residence) are amazing. I will definitely be book-marking this site.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

bobobob said:


> Rachel Zoe
> http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/video/inside-rachel-zoes-closet-14166084



Got to love Rachel



Sassys said:


> Not sure whose closet this belongs to, but OMG



Amazing!



talldrnkofwater said:


> I found it!!!
> It was designed by Paris Hiltons designer.  Here is the link to her portfolios
> http://www.fayeresnick.com/portfolios/lilliannevarez.html



Thank you for finding


----------



## girlfrommoscow

does anyone knows where it is possible to purchase those mirrored glass sets? or do they have to be custom made?


----------



## betty.lee

girlfrommoscow said:


> does anyone knows where it is possible to purchase those mirrored glass sets? or do they have to be custom made?



i think they must be custom made.  they are gorgeous!  

this is def. my all time fav. dream closet.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

HermesNewbie said:


> Incredible!! I had no idea Faye Resnick was an interior designer. She is very talented! The photos of Kyle Richards' house (Unmanksy Residence) are amazing. I will definitely be book-marking this site.


 
omg- your new avi is hilarious.  I saw it the other day and nearly spit out my drink.  lol


----------



## GirlieShoppe

talldrnkofwater said:


> omg- your new avi is hilarious.  I saw it the other day and nearly spit out my drink.  lol



Thanks! I couldn't resist!


----------



## FullyLoaded

OMG- I love mirrored furniture! What I would do to have a closet like hers!


----------



## Samia

This one is cute and nicely done considering the space:

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/chicago/moving-wallpaper-by-ecal-hermes-156314


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Samia said:


> This one is cute and nicely done considering the space:
> 
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/chicago/moving-wallpaper-by-ecal-hermes-156314
> 
> i-cdn.apartmenttherapy.com/uimages/chicago/closet2.jpg
> 
> i-cdn.apartmenttherapy.com/uimages/chicago/closet3.jpg



That is a great use of space. She has a lot of fabulous goodies in there!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Samia said:


> This one is cute and nicely done considering the space:
> 
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/chicago/moving-wallpaper-by-ecal-hermes-156314
> 
> i-cdn.apartmenttherapy.com/uimages/chicago/closet2.jpg
> 
> i-cdn.apartmenttherapy.com/uimages/chicago/closet3.jpg


 
I read her blog- she does have a nice closet.


----------



## betty.lee

Samia said:


> This one is cute and nicely done considering the space:
> 
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/chicago/moving-wallpaper-by-ecal-hermes-156314
> 
> i-cdn.apartmenttherapy.com/uimages/chicago/closet2.jpg
> 
> i-cdn.apartmenttherapy.com/uimages/chicago/closet3.jpg




yup, very nice!  plus i love the use of wallpaper behind the shelves!


----------



## Samia

Ladies check this one out, another one featured on apartmenttherapy.com

An Attic Closet:

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/chi...for-the-clothing-obsessed-157018#comment_form


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Samia said:


> Ladies check this one out, another one featured on apartmenttherapy.com
> 
> An Attic Closet:
> 
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/chi...for-the-clothing-obsessed-157018#comment_form
> 
> i-cdn.apartmenttherapy.com/uimages/chicago/0927_attic01.jpg


 

very good use of an attic!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Not sure whose closet this belongs to, but OMG


 

Beautiful! I can imagine it takes much dusting and cleaning to keep the furniture looking that way.


----------



## Couturable

Just found this thread and LOVE IT!

This is not a closet, this is more like a store! Could you imagine picking out what to wear everyday?



Sassys said:


> Not sure whose closet this belongs to, but OMG


----------



## Sassys

I was getting ready to watch Fashion Hunters on my DVR and my DVR taped the preview of the up coming episode of Mad Fashion and they showed Dina's closet from RHWofNJ.  OMG!!! her shoe collection is bananas.


----------



## Samia

A style bloggers closet, I really like the pink accents against the black:

http://seaofshoes.typepad.com/sea_of_shoes/2010/11/my-room-in-rue-magazine.html


----------



## Sassys

Petra Ecclestone became known this summer as the world&#8217;s richest bride. But her older sister Tamara is no slouch in the luxury department, either &#8212; particularly when it comes to shoes.
Tamara, 27, a TV personality in Britain and the daughter of Formula One billionaire Bernie Ecclestone, opened her shoe closet to Closer magazine to reveal 100 pairs of Christian Louboutin heels, 15 pairs of Ugg boots, 20 pairs of sneakers (&#8220;though I never work out,&#8221; she tells the magazine) and a handful of Ginas and Jimmy Choos.
The value of her shoes alone? Easily $100,000, the Daily Mail estimates.











Her shoes and clothes take up the entire spare bedroom of Ecclestone&#8217;s apartment in London&#8217;s chic Chelsea district. She also owns loads of designer bags and dresses, and admits that she &#8220;usually only wears clothes once.&#8221; The Closer staff believes her entire wardrobe to be worth around one million British pounds.
&#8220;My mum&#8217;s horrified by the amount I spend on clothes,&#8221; the socialite shares. But she&#8217;s determined to change her ways. &#8220;People think I&#8217;m a spoiled rich girl, but I want to demonstrate that I&#8217;m more than just the daughter of someone famous.&#8221; For more with Eccelstone, pick up the latest issue of Closer, on British newsstands now.


----------



## tiffanystar

Love Tamara, been watching her tv show, lot's of shots of this gorgeous closet. She comes across as a nice person too.


----------



## ayla

I'd love to see Petra's closet as well - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1350156/Petra-Ecclestone-defends-privileged-lifestyle.html


----------



## L etoile

This is my favorite thread ever! Love these closets!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone's closet (floor plan)  at her new £45&#8201;million house according to dailymail


----------



## girlfrommoscow

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's closet (floor plan)  at her new £45&#8201;million house according to dailymail


Now i need to print this and present to my hubby thats when he will realize HOW MUCH i am obsessed with a perfect closet for myselfor maybe he will just think i am crazy
one of my favorite threads ever!


----------



## ayla

Just wanted to bump this thread with a new contender for most fabulous - Suzanne Rogers' closet. 

http://thecoveteur.com/Suzanne_Rogers


----------



## AEGIS

ayla said:


> Just wanted to bump this thread with a new contender for most fabulous - Suzanne Rogers' closet.
> 
> http://thecoveteur.com/Suzanne_Rogers




wow--her closet is freaking amazing....amazing


----------



## citrus

ayla said:


> Just wanted to bump this thread with a new contender for most fabulous - Suzanne Rogers' closet.
> 
> http://thecoveteur.com/Suzanne_Rogers



Thanks for posting - great to see someone providing for charity through their passion.
Oh and a damn awesome selection from pastel florals to edgy jackets.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ayla said:


> Just wanted to bump this thread with a new contender for most fabulous - Suzanne Rogers' closet.
> 
> http://thecoveteur.com/Suzanne_Rogers



Amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Samia

^ WOW! Suzanne Roger's Closet is AMAZING! all that mcqueen...


----------



## J_L33

allen446 said:


> I love these closets full of color.
> 
> Vivre owner Eva Jeanbart-Lorenzotti's closet
> View attachment 322613
> 
> 
> View attachment 322614
> 
> 
> View attachment 322616
> 
> 
> View attachment 322617


 

Sorry to resurrect this, but just wanted to add this...I think that it's part of the same closet:







Anyways, above everyone else's glitzy and glam closet, I love this one the most!

I absolutely love the vintagey look...or at least loved it based on the pic I'm showing...but seeing the whole closet...wow...


----------



## bobobob

Sylvia Mantella's closet
http://thecoveteur.com/Sylvia_Mantella


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bobobob said:


> Sylvia Mantella's closet
> http://thecoveteur.com/Sylvia_Mantella



OMG -- all those shoes!


----------



## nillacobain

VB just posted this on her Twitter page:



> victoriabeckham 4 hours 4 mins ago Twitter Getting ready for Vanity Fair Oscar party x vb yfrog.com/g0lm1yej




http://yfrog.com/g0lm1yej

Is that a glimpse of her closet?!?


----------



## angelnyc89

^


----------



## bobobob

Closet case: Joan Rivers


----------



## bobobob

Closet case: Mary Alice Stephenson (FYI: her closet takes up an entire floor of her Brooklyn brownstone)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thanks for posting.  Mary Alices closet is nice! I have a few pics of it pinned on interest.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bobobob said:


> Closet case: Mary Alice Stephenson (FYI: her closet takes up an entire floor of her Brooklyn brownstone)



Amazing! I love that she wears higher end labels and bargain brands.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bobobob said:


> Closet case: Joan Rivers



Joan's hilarious!


----------



## Flip88

angelnyc89 said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/190/lm1ye.jpg/



I would love to see a video of her closet. I think she has such style and masses of beautiful items.


----------



## Samia

bobobob said:


> Closet case: Mary Alice Stephenson (FYI: her closet takes up an entire floor of her Brooklyn brownstone)



She has a great closet.


----------



## signalpf

bobobob said:


> Closet case: Mary Alice Stephenson (FYI: her closet takes up an entire floor of her Brooklyn brownstone)




What a dream indeed!!!


----------



## MarshB

I want to design my own closet, but I haven't made a design yet. I want a spacious walking closet for all our stuff..


----------



## angelnyc89

^You'll find a lot inspiration in this thread and other pfers remodeling of their closets! Good Luck!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Samia said:


> She has a great closet.



she does indeed! i loved looking at her closet and seeing some of her goodies.


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## Prada_Princess

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail



I tead the article, she has some fabulous pieces.


----------



## Sassys

:bump:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jennifer Stano's closet. I'm not sure who she is, but she has an amazing collection of shoes and bags!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ3EEoK9_KM&feature=related


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Another great closet. This girl turned her garage into her own fabulous boutique!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nri0KAqS8k0&feature=related


----------



## citrus

HermesNewbie said:


> Jennifer Stano's closet. I'm not sure who she is, but she has an amazing collection of shoes and bags!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ3EEoK9_KM&feature=related



She married a billionaire and he has been spending his money trying to make her famous - Kim K wanna be, where will it end.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

citrus said:


> She married a billionaire and he has been spending his money trying to make her famous - Kim K wanna be, where will it end.



Hopefully he got a pre-nup! I noticed her husband looks quite a bit older than her.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Whitney Port
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX_iJeCGkKs&feature=g-vrec&context=G2ce2acfRVAAAAAAAABA


----------



## bluejinx

and now i am off to clean out my sad little closet while dreaming of all these! I really really love Joan Rivers closet!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail



Did you notice, in the first picture of Tamara, where she is sitting on chair, behind her the shoes are not in pairs, its only one of each shoe, I wonder what happened to the other half


----------



## tatsu_k

i think they are in pairs, just the other show stands behind rather than next  to. You can see the second shoe of louboutins sticking out a bit )


----------



## Mabelle62

I found this thread fascinating.... Although I can definitely see the attraction here of a closet full of lovely clothes, I was brought up with a wardrobe (armoire) and chest of draws and the idea that your wardrobe was to be edited on a regular basis. No more room in your cupboard meant you clearly had to much stuff, some you may not even wear! I cheat by putting off-season clothes in suitcase but that's it so I guess if I had a closet like any of the above I would totally overwhelmed. Having said that, a tradition in France is to upholster the inside of your wardrobe with a lovely fabric and always have lavender roses sachets to make it smell lovely.


----------



## DC-Cutie

girlfrommoscow said:


> Did you notice, in the first picture of Tamara, where she is sitting on chair, behind her the shoes are not in pairs, its only one of each shoe, I wonder what happened to the other half



looks like they are positioned behind the front shoe.


----------



## H_addict

LOVE this thread! Interesting to see the difference between North American and European women's closets. When I say "European" I don't mean Ecclestone sisters though ...


----------



## girlfrommoscow

DC-Cutie said:


> looks like they are positioned behind the front shoe.


I think you are right, i didnt notice the other shoe picking out 

It just looked odd seeing only one shoe, those must be deep shelves lol


----------



## Samia

H_addict said:


> LOVE this thread! Interesting to see the difference between North American and European women's closets. When I say "European" I don't mean Ecclestone sisters though ...



:lolots:


----------



## J_L33

Looking at people like Tamara Ecclestone...I can't believe that she's a billionaire's spawn...how come these people are loaded with money but have NO class?


----------



## Samia

J_L33 said:


> Looking at people like Tamara Ecclestone...I can't believe that she's a billionaire's spawn...how come these people are loaded with money but have NO class?



Class my friend, has nothing to do with money


----------



## harlem_cutie

H_addict said:


> LOVE this thread! Interesting to see the difference between North American and European women's closets. When I say "European" I don't mean Ecclestone sisters though ...


 
 LOL!


----------



## Belle de Jour

http://omg.yahoo.com/video/yvideo-9460577/sexy-star-s-jaw-dropping-shoe-collection-28987056.html

^dita von teese's shoe collection


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Samia said:


> Class my friend, has nothing to do with money



So true!!


----------



## bobobob

found some videos, but there are in Russian


----------



## angelnyc89

Samia said:


> Class my friend, has nothing to do with money


----------



## UFalum05

In my ideal world I'd have an amazing closet to show off my ridiculous shoe collection (I'm about to move in with my boyfriend and I think he has no idea how bad the obsession is) and a gigantic kitchen - Barefoot Contessa style.


----------



## kumoi

amazing closets! Love Joan River's the most though


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Closet case: Joan Rivers




LOL I love her.  "These are from the year 1... I think I wore them when I dated Moses."
HAHAHAHAH


----------



## bobobob

$5M closet inspired by Chanel 

video: http://curbed.com/archives/2011/08/31/come-take-a-tour-through-a-5m-closet-inspired-by-chanel.php


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bobobob said:


> $5M closet inspired by Chanel
> 
> video: http://curbed.com/archives/2011/08/31/come-take-a-tour-through-a-5m-closet-inspired-by-chanel.php


 
 

AMAZING!


----------



## Prada_Princess

bobobob said:
			
		

> $5M closet inspired by Chanel
> 
> video: http://curbed.com/archives/2011/08/31/come-take-a-tour-through-a-5m-closet-inspired-by-chanel.php



Incredible. Thanks for a great post.


----------



## angelnyc89

Wow.


----------



## Eva1991

bobobob said:


> $5M closet inspired by Chanel
> 
> video: http://curbed.com/archives/2011/08/31/come-take-a-tour-through-a-5m-closet-inspired-by-chanel.php




OH MY GOD!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Joan Rivers looks like she will melt if she stays in the sun too long, wow.


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham credit: Editor's Phpto Diary (net-a-porter)


----------



## citrus

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Joan Rivers looks like she will melt if she stays in the sun too long, wow.




Fabulousity I love the purple amoire, have the same photo saved, just divine


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham credit: Editor's Phpto Diary (net-a-porter)


 
Just saw this on her Twitter


----------



## shan88

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham credit: Editor's Phpto Diary (net-a-porter)



i like how she has her hermes in their dust bags but has polaroids underneath


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Kris Jenner's..

as if i needed another reason to despise this woman


----------



## ochie

That's a Lalique vase, my mom also have that vase.


----------



## citrus

cvlshopaholic said:


> Kris Jenner's..
> 
> as if i needed another reason to despise this woman




Love the simplicity of this closet compared to some others that are a bit OTT, this one would do me just fine


----------



## Perfect Day

cvlshopaholic said:


> Kris Jenner's..
> 
> as if i needed another reason to despise this woman



Kris has an amazing closet


----------



## Millicat

Samia said:


> Class my friend, has nothing to do with money


 
So very true


----------



## Jazz77

I love Aerin Lauder's.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

cvlshopaholic said:


> Kris Jenner's..
> 
> as if i needed another reason to despise this woman


 
Gorgeous -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sassys

cvlshopaholic said:


> Kris Jenner's..
> 
> as if i needed another reason to despise this woman


 
I almost died, when I watched it on HGTV.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kendall and Kylie Jenner's closets. Lucky girls!


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow!  Very nice closets.


----------



## hergiraffe

I love seeing these closets... but I don't think I'd ever be able to be so organised (keep everything in the right shelf, place things by colour/designer/style etc.)


----------



## RubyPrincess168

bobobob said:


> $5M closet inspired by Chanel
> 
> video: http://curbed.com/archives/2011/08/31/come-take-a-tour-through-a-5m-closet-inspired-by-chanel.php


 
So let me get this straight......She spent $5 million building and filling her closet, and she didn't bother to make the second floor accessable from the first?  She has to exit the first floor closet, traipse up the stairs, and enter the second floor closet, which just happens to have a huge hole in the floor so she can look into the first floor closet.  I would've popped for a staircase _in_ the closet!


----------



## new.old.bag

Mabelle62 said:
			
		

> I found this thread fascinating.... Although I can definitely see the attraction here of a closet full of lovely clothes, I was brought up with a wardrobe (armoire) and chest of draws and the idea that your wardrobe was to be edited on a regular basis. No more room in your cupboard meant you clearly had to much stuff, some you may not even wear! I cheat by putting off-season clothes in suitcase but that's it so I guess if I had a closet like any of the above I would totally overwhelmed. Having said that, a tradition in France is to upholster the inside of your wardrobe with a lovely fabric and always have lavender roses sachets to make it smell lovely.



I love this idea. Unfortunately for me I haven't been able to quite put it into practice, so my wardrobe expands to fill whatever closet space I have. I need to get disciplined and edit away!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

RubyPrincess168 said:


> So let me get this straight......She spent $5 million building and filling her closet, and she didn't bother to make the second floor accessable from the first? She has to exit the first floor closet, traipse up the stairs, and enter the second floor closet, which just happens to have a huge hole in the floor so she can look into the first floor closet. I would've popped for a staircase _in_ the closet!


 
Good observation!


----------



## new.old.bag

The comments in the article are scathing.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

citrus said:


> Fabulousity I love the purple amoire, have the same photo saved, just divine




Isn't it!


----------



## angelnyc89

RubyPrincess168 said:


> So let me get this straight......She spent $5 million building and filling her closet, and she didn't bother to make the second floor accessable from the first?  She has to exit the first floor closet, traipse up the stairs, and enter the second floor closet, which just happens to have a huge hole in the floor so she can look into the first floor closet.  I would've popped for a staircase _in_ the closet!



One of those spiral stairs would do it.


I love "walking" in this thread.


----------



## Sassys

This thread always cheers me up


----------



## talldrnkofwater

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham credit: Editor's Phpto Diary (net-a-porter)



This pic is such a tease


----------



## MrsTGreen

bobobob said:


> $5M closet inspired by Chanel
> 
> video: http://curbed.com/archives/2011/08/31/come-take-a-tour-through-a-5m-closet-inspired-by-chanel.php



OMG...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

WOW!


----------



## Mree43

HermesNewbie said:


> WOW!


 
WOW is right! Two floors! OMG!


----------



## Deborah1986

HermesNewbie said:


> WOW!



_i died _


----------



## Deborah1986

bobobob said:


> $5M closet inspired by Chanel
> 
> video: http://curbed.com/archives/2011/08/31/come-take-a-tour-through-a-5m-closet-inspired-by-chanel.php



_best link ever thank you 

dream !!! _


----------



## talldrnkofwater

bobobob said:


> Professional poker player Beth Shak




She's getting divorced from her husband, and he's suing her for some of her shoes.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/24/beth-shak-shoes-sued-divorce_n_1622401.html


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I love this!


----------



## iconnu

talldrnkofwater said:


> She's getting divorced from her husband, and he's suing her for some of her shoes.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/24/beth-shak-shoes-sued-divorce_n_1622401.html



Wowsa... I get that she should have included them on the list of assets, but claiming she hid them in a "secret room?" /eyeroll.


----------



## Perfect Day

HermesNewbie said:


> WOW!



Wow indeed!!


----------



## betty.lee

HermesNewbie said:


> I love this!



oh yummy!!
i love that center island with all the pictures.


----------



## Sassys

:bump:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

betty.lee said:


> oh yummy!!
> i love that center island with all the pictures.



Yes, that island is amazing!


----------



## Lexiii

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSXjkaOsABM&feature=plcp


----------



## Myrkur

I love Kendall, Kylie & Kris their closets!


----------



## merekat703

Myrkur said:


> I love Kendall, Kylie & Kris their closets!


 Me too. I want to see more into them! There should be a TV show on exploring in celeb closets!


----------



## Sassys

merekat703 said:


> Me too. I want to see more into them! There should be a TV show on exploring in celeb closets!



Kendell, Kylie, Kris and Whitney Port's Closet from HGTV Million dollar Closets

http://vimeo.com/45485328


----------



## Lexiii

that video is amazing


----------



## GirlieShoppe

That was so much fun to watch! That designer did an amazing job. I'm so jealous that the Jenner girls have Birkins and Kellys!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sassys said:


> Kendell, Kylie, Kris and Whitney Port's Closet from HGTV Million dollar Closets
> 
> http://vimeo.com/45485328



thanks for posting....i really enjoyed that... i want a dream closet tooooo


----------



## Princess Pink

Sassys said:


> Kendell, Kylie, Kris and Whitney Port's Closet from HGTV Million dollar Closets
> 
> http://vimeo.com/45485328



Thank you for posting this link! I loved watching it and the Designer's styles are gorgeous!

Can't believe what Kendall and Kylie have at such a young age (without working for it)........pity the poor husbands to follow!!!


----------



## Sassys

Sweetyqbk said:


> thanks for posting....i really enjoyed that... i want a dream closet tooooo





Princess Pink said:


> Thank you for posting this link! I loved watching it and the Designer's styles are gorgeous!
> 
> Can't believe what Kendall and Kylie have at such a young age (without working for it)........pity the poor husbands to follow!!!



No problem! Not a Kardashian fan; but I love all their homes (not crazy about the Jenner decor)


----------



## designergab

I can't stop looking through this thread!!! Oh what I'd give for anyone of those walk in's!!!


----------



## LaPetiteSirene

WANT! I already know that my BF & I will have to get separate closets/rooms. Hopefully he can program something like Victoria Beckham's system!


----------



## Myrkur

Sassys said:


> Kendell, Kylie, Kris and Whitney Port's Closet from HGTV Million dollar Closets
> 
> http://vimeo.com/45485328



Lol "It sings when you open" on Kris's closet


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Sassys said:


> Kendell, Kylie, Kris and Whitney Port's Closet from HGTV Million dollar Closets
> 
> http://vimeo.com/45485328




the butterflies i had in my stomach when seeing kris closest soon turned to anger knowing that i do not have one like that


----------



## sedgewick

allen446 said:


> I know there are alot of closet threads but I dont think this ones been posted yet. I saw this in a mag and I loved her closet.
> 
> Aerin Lauder's Closet
> View attachment 322529
> View attachment 322526
> 
> View attachment 322527
> View attachment 322530
> 
> View attachment 322528



Could you tell me what some of the other closet threads are? I've been searching  x


----------



## twboi

Sassys said:


> Kendell, Kylie, Kris and Whitney Port's Closet from HGTV Million dollar Closets
> 
> http://vimeo.com/45485328



Thank You for the LINK!!

they're closet is AMAZING!!!! gives me alot of inspiration for my closet in my new house!!


----------



## sedgewick

Sassys said:


> Kendell, Kylie, Kris and Whitney Port's Closet from HGTV Million dollar Closets
> 
> http://vimeo.com/45485328



Is this series or a one off? I am officially in love


----------



## pixiesparkle

HermesNewbie said:


> Kendall and Kylie Jenner's closets. Lucky girls!



 I spot a green Birkin..and a black Kelly ..Not as extravagant a shoe collection as their sisters but my oh my..how old are they again?. I wish my closet was bigger to be that organised! I have so much random stuff that I can't see what i have


----------



## Sassys

sedgewick said:


> Is this series or a one off? I am officially in love



One time episode


----------



## Coffee Addicted

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> I spot a green Birkin..and a black Kelly ..Not as extravagant a shoe collection as their sisters but my oh my..how old are they again?. I wish my closet was bigger to be that organised! I have so much random stuff that I can't see what i have



16 and 14 or so?


----------



## authenticplease

Peep inside Taylor Tomasi Hill's closet.....from march Vogue


----------



## bobobob

Socialite Jamie Chua


----------



## needloub

^So much Hermes


----------



## pro_shopper

bobobob said:
			
		

> Socialite Jamie Chua



Wow that is a closet! She's got more H bags than the boutique!


----------



## Divealicious

I love looking at all these closets! How I wish I will some day to have a walk in closet and then the money to fill it with goodies... *sigh*


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bobobob said:


> Socialite Jamie Chua


 
O.M.G. 

I'll probably never be able to afford even_ one_ croc Hermes bag in my lifetime!


----------



## Cullinan

I don't yearn after any celebretity's closet - just the money to buy my dream wardrobe...

I'd have:

Piles of designer jeans
Handmade shirts from Italy
Fine merino knitwear
Beautiful outerwear for all occasions (lots of leather coats and jackets)

The best boots and shoes possible

Lovely underwear and nightwear
My dream handbag

Enough spare money to accessorise my collection...

That's all!!


----------



## authenticplease

A peek into Taylor Tomasi Hills closet from Vogue May 2012


----------



## flsurfergirl3

who needs that many Birkins?!?! geez.


----------



## OlgaMUA

flsurfergirl3 said:


> who needs that many Birkins?!?! geez.



My sentiments exactly.. It's nice to be able to afford it all and it's probably a drop in the bucket $wise and i am sure she is philanthropic and all... But still.. It's just too much "stuff"


----------



## tbbbjb

bobobob said:
			
		

> socialite jamie chua



wow. :WOOT:


----------



## fendifemale

flsurfergirl3 said:


> who needs that many Birkins?!?! geez.


I agree.


----------



## angelnyc89

WOAH. Thats a lot of Birkins!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

flsurfergirl3 said:


> who needs that many Birkins?!?! geez.


 
I totally agree! At what point does collecting become an obsession (or even hoarding)? Granted, everything is very neat and nicely organized, but it still could be considered hoarding, IMO.


----------



## Vintage Leather

In regards to Jamie Chua, if you ever look in the "Asians and Hermes" picture thread, you will see a lot of images of her.  She does have the lifestyle to carry the bags and she does use them
:shrug:  
To my friends and family, having more than 4 bags is considered excessive, and more than 10 garners the same sorts of comments that the people here are making about Ms. Chua.

In other words, the "Hoarder!" comments are making me really uncomfortable


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

flsurfergirl3 said:


> who needs that many Birkins?!?! geez.



I agree, it's overkill...


----------



## Cullinan

I guess my whole family could be classed as hoarders - except for myself - and I often regret the things I've got rid of.

My mum, dad and sister could all open a shop each, and even I don't wear all of my clothes.
(Lots of my clothes are multiple purchases because I fall in love with things so end up spending a fortune)...

But I do manage to stick to 4 handbags!!!


----------



## Belle.

HermesNewbie said:


> I totally agree! At what point does collecting become an obsession (or even hoarding)? Granted, everything is very neat and nicely organized, but it still could be considered hoarding, IMO.


I agree it is hoarding, so many of the same colors etc


----------



## Cullinan

I don't think it's hoarding - that's what my late aunt did - collected clothes and never wore them.

Although I buy in multiples, eventually everything gets worn as it fits into my style - I've got lists planned for the next 4 years because I know what I'm going to need but you can't buy too far ahead as silhouettes etc change.

But everything in my closet Does end up getting worn, so I don't see myself as a hoarder.

Besides, I don't have a walk in closet - my clothes are in one closet and currently I only have 50 pieces so if I'm a hoarder, I'm an amateur!!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Vintage Leather said:


> In other words, the "Hoarder!" comments are making me really uncomfortable


 
I certainly didn't mean to offend anyone. My apologies if anyone was put off by my comment about hoarding. I wasn't saying she is a hoarder; I don't even know who Jamie Chua is.


----------



## Cullinan

HermesNewbie said:


> I certainly didn't mean to offend anyone. My apologies if anyone was put off by my comment about hoarding. I wasn't saying she is a hoarder; I don't even know who Jamie Chua is.



I'm sure you didn't offend anyone - we like tonthinknof it as collecting, not hoarding...

Btw my collection is now 53 pieces, with 5 more sweaters reserved for next week.

Hopefully I'll have the courage to have a small clear out at the end ofvthevyesr, but in not sure yet...


----------



## Samia

Nate Berkus' dressing room, saw this on pinterest:


----------



## Samia

Kate Walsh's master closet


----------



## Prada_Princess

bobobob said:
			
		

> Socialite Jamie Chua



I spot a stunningly beautiful chinchilla fur coat playing Peekaboo in her closet! She has an incredible range of Hermes items.


----------



## Sassys

Samia said:


> Nate Berkus' dressing room, saw this on pinterest:
> media-cache-ec3.pinterest.com/upload/278449189431648908_DhaHr1u6_c.jpg



This is his old closet. His new closet (which was on a show on DIY TV) is to die for. I was drooling the entire time. Better than most women's closet.


----------



## lilyhaze

I just find it very boring and unexciting to have the same style of bag in every color and material.


----------



## Samia

Sassys said:


> This is his old closet. His new closet (which was on a show on DIY TV) is to die for. I was drooling the entire time. Better than most women's closet.




Thanks! I had no idea


----------



## Theren

Im so glad I found this thread.. I have actually drawn out my dream closet which we will put in our house once we decide if we are going to build here in Pittsburgh or head back down south to either Atlanta or Nashville.


----------



## danae

Sigh. Beautiful thread, and an indulgence for everyone living in NYC. I mean some people's studios are smaller than these closets!  I wish I could incorporate some of this luxury in my one closet and one tiny cabinet.


----------



## Vintage Leather

danae said:


> Sigh. Beautiful thread, and an indulgence for everyone living in NYC. I mean some people's studios are smaller than these closets!  I wish I could incorporate some of this luxury in my one closet and one tiny cabinet.



I don't see why not - it seems like the real luxury is having organization - why not get/make custom velvet-lined dividers for your drawers in your tiny cabinet? Put extra shelves and drawers and dividers in your one closet.

Luxury isn't about having the most, it's about having the best.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Vintage Leather said:


> I don't see why not - it seems like the real luxury is having organization - why not get/make custom velvet-lined dividers for your drawers in your tiny cabinet? Put extra shelves and drawers and dividers in your one closet.
> 
> *Luxury isn't about having the most, it's about having the best*.



Ain't that the truth


----------



## perlygirly

I love this thread....by far my favorite! I have to admit my top 3 favorites are:

1. The Chanel inspired 5mil closet 
2. All mirrored Faye Reznick design 
3. Ashley Tisdale closet. 

Has anyone watched the show The Amanda's on the Style Network? That lady is the best organizer ever! She's done great closet makeovers on the show. For anyone that has a small case of OCD like me, you would definitely enjoy the show.


----------



## H_addict

Sassys said:


> Kendell, Kylie, Kris and Whitney Port's Closet from HGTV Million dollar Closets
> 
> http://vimeo.com/45485328


 
This was awesome! The designer gives so many great tips.


----------



## QTbebe

bobobob said:


> Socialite Jamie Chua



who is she? what does she (or her husband do?)


----------



## bobobob

QTbebe said:


> who is she? what does she (or her husband do?)


 
She was a a former flight stewardess and the managing director of the Manolo Blahnik Singapore shoe boutique.

http://sipwithsocialites.com/beauty...tles-divorce-suit-with-indonesian-tycoon.html


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I don't have any pics, but here is a clip of Jennifer Hudson's closet 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aHXnBBHtUB0


----------



## Sassys

:bump:


----------



## Sassys

Bethenny Frankel's closet


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> Bethenny Frankel's closet



I love the back of that chair! I've seen it in another closet. It looks like a VCA Alhambra clover!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Here's a clip of a few rooms in jennifer Lopez house including her clset (from The Katie show)
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8E5u68SrQ1c


----------



## *Jenn*

Sassys said:


> Bethenny Frankel's closet


----------



## audreylita

talldrnkofwater said:


> Here's a clip of a few rooms in jennifer Lopez house including her clset (from The Katie show)
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8E5u68SrQ1c



Great video.  This link is a little clearer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8E5u68SrQ1c


----------



## Lexiii

http://whitneyport.celebuzz.com/closet-inspiration-01-2013


----------



## audreylita

Lexiii said:


> http://whitneyport.celebuzz.com/closet-inspiration-01-2013



Love this one!


----------



## Sassys

Actor Jeremy Renner is selling a house right now and this is the woman's master closet


----------



## audreylita




----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Myrkur

Sassys said:


> Actor Jeremy Renner is selling a house right now and this is the woman's master closet



I want her LV trunks


----------



## Myrkur

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian




Wow did she get errrr, 'big' ? or am I crazy .. Maybe it's just the dress.


----------



## redskynight

Myrkur said:


> Wow did she get errrr, 'big' ? or am I crazy .. Maybe it's just the dress.



Isn't she pregnant?


----------



## SherryF

redskynight said:


> Isn't she pregnant?


I think both.


----------



## simram2608

http://on.aol.com/video/exclusive-look-into-paris-hiltons-massive-closet-517655884


----------



## simram2608

http://on.aol.com/video/inside-paris-hiltons-shoe-closet-517658061


----------



## simram2608

i love all these closets...


----------



## simram2608

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awgRUGDXhjo


----------



## Myrkur

redskynight said:


> Isn't she pregnant?



Oh right, I was a bit late hearing that news. 



SherryF said:


> I think both.



Lol


----------



## katran26

Loving the closets!

Kim K though - is it me, but I just felt like she just has a lot because of who she is. I actually prefer closets of lesser known celebs and "normal" people who know how to curate a closet well - how to pick the pieces they pick because of a reason.

Kim with her LV's for example - that's not really curating, that's just hoarding, lol


----------



## emcosmo1639

audreylita said:


> Love this one!



 Amazing!!


----------



## simram2608

http://www.shoes.tv/closet-confessionals-beth-shak-90128


----------



## simram2608

http://www.shoes.tv/closet-confessionals-jillian-reynolds-90168


----------



## simram2608

http://abcnews.go.com/2020/video/shoe-obsessed-17016443


----------



## simram2608

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/video/video-style-closet-lisa-vanderpump-83075


----------



## simram2608

http://www.fashionlollipop.com/the-walk-in-closet-to-die-for.html


----------



## simram2608

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2009/08/video-kourtney-kardashians-baby-fashion/


----------



## simram2608

http://on.aol.com/video/rochelle-gores-fredstons-dream-closet-517271267


----------



## Sassys

Yolanda Foster of Real Housewives of BH


----------



## KW1

Sassys said:


> Yolanda Foster of Real Housewives of BH



I've never cared for her much on the show, but these pics made me like her just a teeny tiny bit, lol


----------



## platinumjewelle

allen446 said:


> I know there are alot of closet threads but I dont think this ones been posted yet. I saw this in a mag and I loved her closet.
> 
> Aerin Lauder's Closet
> View attachment 322529
> View attachment 322526
> 
> View attachment 322527
> View attachment 322530
> 
> View attachment 322528


Beautiful, I hope to build a custom functional closet someday.


----------



## needloub

KW1 said:


> I've never cared for her much on the show, but these pics made me like her just a teeny tiny bit, lol


----------



## simram2608

http://stoopidhousewives.com/2012/1...-yofo-and-kim-take-you-on-a-closettour-video/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Some of these closets are really spectacular but personally not a fan of lights over my bags
on a shelf..


----------



## ladyElise

Incredibly inspired line .. love it


----------



## BarbAga

awesome,  I want one of those.


----------



## Samia

Bethenny Frankel's closet ( I stole the pic from Celebrity Homes thread)


----------



## Myrkur

Samia said:


> Bethenny Frankel's closet ( I stole the pic from Celebrity Homes thread)
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2035190d1359031782-more-celebrity-homes-article-2267307-171f271c000005dc-30_634x894.jpg



Love this!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Samia said:


> Bethenny Frankel's closet ( I stole the pic from Celebrity Homes thread)
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2035190d1359031782-more-celebrity-homes-article-2267307-171f271c000005dc-30_634x894.jpg


 
I love that chair! I've been trying to track one down for several months.


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Mellon


----------



## Perfect Day

bobobob said:


> Tamara Mellon




Love her closet!! The collection of shoes is just amazing.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Wow dream fulfilled!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Tamara Mellon




Just so chic and classic!


----------



## Sassys

More please!!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Myrkur

bobobob said:


> Tamara Mellon




OMG her furs


----------



## Sassys

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe


----------



## Sassys

Bumping this. I need my fix


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nice closets...


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

WOW amazing closets! I WILL have an amazing closet *drool-worthy* one day !!!!
I'm still too young but one day it will be mine!!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

HermesNewbie said:


> I totally agree! At what point does collecting become an obsession (or even hoarding)? Granted, everything is very neat and nicely organized, but it still could be considered hoarding, IMO.


 
Honestly, it very nice organized and all...but after a certain point it just becomes kinda weird to look at, and devalues the actually collection as a whole!Am I the only one that feels this way?

To further elaborate I would have rather seen maybe 5 or even 6 croc brikin but that many in my eyes just becomes eeeek not pretty


----------



## Eve.A

sex and the City

hookedonhouses.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Carries-closet-SatC-2-2-611x343.jpg


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

oh my... I've never discovered this thread before! This is fabulous! Really inspirational. I guess I'll be spending my next few days browsing through here haha


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Jennifer Stano's closet


----------



## Sassys

Saw this the other day from a closet designer here in NYC


----------



## Sassys

Same closet designer


----------



## quynh_1206

Sassys said:


> Same closet designer


 
Maybe one of these days, I'll have a closet like this. Not asking for much, right?


----------



## Sassys

quynh_1206 said:


> Maybe one of these days, I'll have a closet like this. Not asking for much, right?



I have the company on speed dial lol


----------



## xlana

I'm not sure if this site has already been posted in this thread, but The Coveteur (http://www.thecoveteur.com/) has an entire section dedicated to peeks inside the closets of designers, celebrities, editors, etc. Some of the closets are pretty amazing!


----------



## Sassys

Lisa is my favorite LA Closet Designer


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Any new closets? I need my fix!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

elledecor.com/celebrity-style/celebrity-closets-66414#slide-3





Sassys said:


> Any new closets? I need my fix!!



Did you see the article in Elle Decor?
Nanette Lepore is my favorite

http://www.elledecor.com/celebrity-style/celebrity-closets-66414#slide-3


----------



## Sassys




----------



## chloe speaks

These closets put the *A in Aspirational*!

Especially the closets in the expensive cities like NYC...I live here, and in a great neighborhood, and let me tell you: those closets are about bigger than my whole apartment. 

In fact some those closets are probably a block or two from where I live.


----------



## madeleine86

Sassys said:


>




I have watched this video many times. Wish that Jennifer could do a updated closet tour video


----------



## Sassys

My $500,000 'she-cave': Former Miss Texas opens the doors to her two-level, 3,000sq ft closet and the designer treasures within

One woman has created a 3,000sq ft closet so over-the-top that she calls it a 'she-cave.'
Theresa Roemer, a former Miss Texas United America, enlisted designer Thom Anderson to add the luxurious three-story space to her Woodlands, Texas, home, which houses her handbags, shoes and other accoutrements. It cost roughly $500,000 to build.
'It started years ago when I had a closet party and all the girls came over and they said, "I just wish it was bigger,"' she told the Houston Chronicle, adding: 'Since then it's just been getting bigger and bigger and bigger, it's like a "she cave."'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-designer-treasures-within.html#ixzz37w7QoNc9


----------



## betty.lee

Sassys said:


> My $500,000 'she-cave': Former Miss Texas opens the doors to her two-level, 3,000sq ft closet and the designer treasures within
> 
> 
> 
> One woman has created a 3,000sq ft closet so over-the-top that she calls it a 'she-cave.'
> 
> Theresa Roemer, a former Miss Texas United America, enlisted designer Thom Anderson to add the luxurious three-story space to her Woodlands, Texas, home, which houses her handbags, shoes and other accoutrements. It cost roughly $500,000 to build.
> 
> 'It started years ago when I had a closet party and all the girls came over and they said, "I just wish it was bigger,"' she told the Houston Chronicle, adding: 'Since then it's just been getting bigger and bigger and bigger, it's like a "she cave."'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-designer-treasures-within.html#ixzz37w7QoNc9




haha I just came here to post this. now that is a dream closet.


----------



## cherry21

Sassys said:


> My $500,000 'she-cave': Former Miss Texas opens the doors to her two-level, 3,000sq ft closet and the designer treasures within
> 
> One woman has created a 3,000sq ft closet so over-the-top that she calls it a 'she-cave.'
> Theresa Roemer, a former Miss Texas United America, enlisted designer Thom Anderson to add the luxurious three-story space to her Woodlands, Texas, home, which houses her handbags, shoes and other accoutrements. It cost roughly $500,000 to build.
> 'It started years ago when I had a closet party and all the girls came over and they said, "I just wish it was bigger,"' she told the Houston Chronicle, adding: 'Since then it's just been getting bigger and bigger and bigger, it's like a "she cave."'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-designer-treasures-within.html#ixzz37w7QoNc9



I dunno it just seems so excessive and new moneyish the way she's displaying her items to show off her omghermesbelts, red soles of her CLs (while other shoes are turned the other way)...know what I mean? No so much a closet as it is a collection. To each their own I guess.


----------



## audreylita

I couldn't get the video link to work.  Here's a better one.

Interesting that with all her birkins, she can't even pronounce Hermes correctly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdJ_MNIMtYw


----------



## Sassys

cherry21 said:


> I dunno it just seems so excessive and new moneyish the way she's displaying her items to show off her omghermesbelts, red soles of her CLs (while other shoes are turned the other way)...know what I mean? No so much a closet as it is a collection. To each their own I guess.



I turn one of my shoes in for each pair (it gives you more room on the shelves)


----------



## Antonia

*It is like a museum-I would love to visit it-lol! *


----------



## cherry21

Sassys said:


> I turn one of my shoes in for each pair (it gives you more room on the shelves)



No I get doing that but if you look at the photos you'll see pairs that are turned so the fronts show but the CLs the other way so you see the red soles.


----------



## Jesssh

cherry21 said:


> No I get doing that but if you look at the photos you'll see pairs that are turned so the fronts show but the CLs the other way so you see the red soles.



It's all for show. She said the closet was built to raise money for charity.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Quite the closet &  collection... mesmerizing for some


----------



## butterflywings5

Just saw on GMA that her closet was robbed recently after they had featured her closet on the show

Here's the original GMA segment: http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/texas-fashionista-shows-off-fantasy-closet-24675377

Here's links to the article on the robbery:  http://abc13.com/fashion/largest-closet-in-america-robbed-in-woodlands/235548/#gallery-11

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2714468/Thieves-steal-nearly-1-million-luxury-items-Former-Miss-Texass-two-level-3-000sq-ft-cave-just-weeks-opens-doors-national-news-outlets.html


----------



## audreylita

butterflywings5 said:


> Just saw on GMA that her closet was robbed recently after they had featured her closet on the show
> 
> Here's the original GMA segment: http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/texas-fashionista-shows-off-fantasy-closet-24675377
> 
> Here's links to the article on the robbery:  http://abc13.com/fashion/largest-closet-in-america-robbed-in-woodlands/235548/#gallery-11
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2714468/Thieves-steal-nearly-1-million-luxury-items-Former-Miss-Texass-two-level-3-000sq-ft-cave-just-weeks-opens-doors-national-news-outlets.html



Thefts like this have unfortunately become common these days with so many people posting pictures of the expensive items in their homes.  

In the old days you needed service people in your home to know what you had.  Today people broadcast things so blatantly that it makes a thief's job quite easy.  They know the lay of the land before they even set foot in a home.


----------



## RubyPrincess168

audreylita said:


> Today people broadcast things so blatantly that it makes a thief's job quite easy.  They know the lay of the land before they even set foot in a home.



That's why I don't really have any sympathy for her.  I thought the initial video of her showing off her closet was kind of a vulgar and crass thing to do, so I'm not surprised it got robbed so quickly.  And they didn't even turn on their alarm system!!!  I wonder if their insurance company will reimburse them for their loss?


----------



## audreylita

RubyPrincess168 said:


> That's why I don't really have any sympathy for her.  I thought the initial video of her showing off her closet was kind of a vulgar and crass thing to do, so I'm not surprised it got robbed so quickly.  And they didn't even turn on their alarm system!!!  I wonder if their insurance company will reimburse them for their loss?



Really?  Did they actually publicly say they didn't have their alarm set?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

audreylita said:


> Really?  Did they actually publicly say they didn't have their alarm set?


 Yes, she stated to the news something along the lines of " and the first time I forget to turn on the alarm I get robbed..." something does not seem right. who knows she seems kinda out there, her face does not even move


----------



## audreylita

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Yes, she stated to the news something along the lines of " and the first time I forget to turn on the alarm I get robbed..." something does not seem right. who knows she seems kinda out there, her face does not even move



If her insurance policy states she has an alarm system then she will likely have a problem collecting on her policy.


----------



## Sassys

RubyPrincess168 said:


> That's why I don't really have any sympathy for her.  I thought the initial video of her showing off her closet was kind of a vulgar and crass thing to do, so I'm not surprised it got robbed so quickly.  And they didn't even turn on their alarm system!!!  I wonder if their insurance company will reimburse them for their loss?



How is her showing off her closet any different from other celebs showing off their closet (or people on this site showing off their closet). Don't you come into this thread to see celebs show off their closets?  Also, you have posetd pics of other celeb's closets.


----------



## audreylita

Sassys said:


> How is her showing off her closet any different from other celebs showing off their closet (or people on this site showing off their closet). Don't you come into this thread to see celebs show off their closets?





Youtube is littered with celebs and every day people showing off their closets and high end bags.  I know for a fact that one person here on tpf had their house broken into after showing off her birkins here on this very site.


----------



## Sassys

audreylita said:


> Youtube is littered with celebs and every day people showing off their closets and high end bags.  I know for a fact that one person here on tpf had their house broken into after showing off her birkins here on this very site.



Yeah, I heard about that (TPF member). So sorry for her. 

I am so confused how her showing off her closet is vulgar, when you come into a thread called "dream closets" to look at other people's closet.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Sassys said:


> Yeah, I heard about that (TPF member). So sorry for her.
> 
> I am so confused how her showing off her closet is vulgar, when you come into a thread called "dream closets" to look at other people's closet.


I also do remember that particular TPF member with an amazing Birkin collection and closet. The difference between the two to me is, she was very humble about her lifestyle, whereas this Texas lady came across as a bit vulgar - the type of person that only buys stuff because of the brand, shows no personal taste etc. I really disliked the way she seemed in the video, _but_ I don't know her, so it might just be a bad first impression. She could be both sweat and humble about her wealth in real life 

That being said, I think it's very inspirational to have a peek at well loved collections and beautiful closets.


----------



## Jesssh

Fashion blogger's closet soon to be revealed:

http://alicelanehome.com/pink-peonies-on-alice-lane-part-1/

The renderings have been posted above and on her blog.


----------



## RubyPrincess168

COPENHAGEN said:


> this Texas lady came across as a bit vulgar - the type of person that only buys stuff because of the brand, shows no personal taste etc. I really disliked the way she seemed in the video,





While I do love to look at pics & videos of other people's closets for design and organizational inspiration, this woman's closet was designed to flaunt her possessions (why else does one build a closet for "fundraising"?), and that's what I find vulgar.  She came across to me as an insecure aging beauty queen (as evidenced by the obvious plastic surgery) who gathers her self-worth from the possession of things.  And it's not necessarily her doing all the shopping for the closet - it's what her personal shopper convinces her she needs.


----------



## Sassys

RubyPrincess168 said:


> While I do love to look at pics & videos of other people's closets for design and organizational inspiration, this woman's closet was designed to flaunt her possessions (why else does one build a closet for "fundraising"?), and that's what I find vulgar. * She came across to me as an insecure aging beauty queen (as evidenced by the obvious plastic surgery) who gathers her self-worth from the possession of things.*  And it's not necessarily her doing all the shopping for the closet - it's what her personal shopper convinces her she needs.



Not sure what that has to do with her closet 

Her showing off her closet is no different than celebs showing off their homes, and closets on TV or print IMO.


----------



## Sassys

COPENHAGEN said:


> I also do remember that particular TPF member with an amazing Birkin collection and closet. The difference between the two to me is, she was very humble about her lifestyle, whereas this Texas lady came across as a bit vulgar - t*he type of person that only buys stuff because of the brand, shows no personal taste etc*. I really disliked the way she seemed in the video, _but_ I don't know her, so it might just be a bad first impression. She could be both sweat and humble about her wealth in real life
> 
> That being said, I think it's very inspirational to have a peek at well loved collections and beautiful closets.



How is that different from people who love Hermes, Chanel or Louis Vuitton. She has a favorite brand 

I honestly didn't even listen to a word she said lol. I was to busy drooling over her closet.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

RubyPrincess168 said:


> While I do love to look at pics & videos of other people's closets for design and organizational inspiration, this woman's closet was designed to flaunt her possessions (why else does one build a closet for "fundraising"?), and that's what I find vulgar.  She came across to me as an insecure aging beauty queen (as evidenced by the obvious plastic surgery) who gathers her self-worth from the possession of things.  And it's not necessarily her doing all the shopping for the closet - it's what her personal shopper convinces her she needs.


Totally agree!



Sassys said:


> How is that different from people who love Hermes, Chanel or Louis Vuitton. She has a favorite brand
> 
> I honestly didn't even listen to a word she said lol. I was to busy drooling over her closet.


It's not about the brands but the way she acts. I love designer items and also the flashy ones at times but I truly dislike show-off people like her (again, it's a very short video to judge someone over - she could be the total opposite in real life  )

Anyway, back to beautiful closets  Has anyone posted some of the RHoBH ladies' closets? I think Lisa did a tour once?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Can't find a video but here's Lisa Vanderpump's closet:


----------



## audreylita

COPENHAGEN said:


> Can't find a video but here's Lisa Vanderpump's closet:
> 
> View attachment 2718686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718688
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718689



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4Ayw79fHgA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO9g4MoHeC8


----------



## COPENHAGEN

audreylita said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4Ayw79fHgA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO9g4MoHeC8


Thanks


----------



## RubyPrincess168

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...els-designer-goods-stolen-socialite-FAKE.html


It keeps getting better!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I heard that lisa "staged" her closet when pictures were being taken, I kind of believe it too because she never wears any of the birkins pictured, she wears chanel, d&g..etc but just ever pictured/video taped wearing the pink birkin once. Really fishy


----------



## shiba

Of course it is staged, who would leave jewelry out on top of their dressing table otherwise? Most of those items would be put away and I suppose bags in their sleepers too. It would be a rather boring shoot otherwise. Photo shoots for the stars are not exactly as IRL, some don't even use their real homes. It doesn't really matter to me whether the items are all hers, I love the inspiration.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

shiba said:


> Of course it is staged, who would leave jewelry out on top of their dressing table otherwise? Most of those items would be put away and I suppose bags in their sleepers too. It would be a rather boring shoot otherwise. Photo shoots for the stars are not exactly as IRL, some don't even use their real homes. It doesn't really matter to me whether the items are all hers, I love the inspiration.


 
I agree with you, it is beautiful to look at..even if the items are barrowed.


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel's NYC closet 

http://people.com/style/bethenny-frankel-nyc-apartment-closet-tour/


----------

